# Exponencial sube de 8 a 23 los afectados viruela en madrid . Llegan muchos a urgencias . Hilo mítico . Pandemia 2.0



## Zparo reincidente (18 May 2022)

Crecen a 23 los posibles casos de viruela del mono en Madrid | Gacetín Madrid


La Consejería de Sanidad de la Comunidad de Madrid ha detectado 23 posibles casos de infección por viruela del mono en la región, frente a los 8 de esta mañana, que en estos momentos se encuentran en estudio en coordinación con el Centro Nacional de Microbiología, que cuenta con la técnica...




gacetinmadrid.com


----------



## Zparo reincidente (18 May 2022)

Y este del último recuento , pero ya pueden ser más de 30 solo en madrid


----------



## Zparo reincidente (18 May 2022)

Los británicos acaban de lanzar alerta : se propaga por el aire y se mantiene 90 horas en el aire en sitios cerrados . Por favor chincheta al hilo como servicio público para salvar vidas


----------



## ULTRAPACO (18 May 2022)




----------



## Zparo reincidente (18 May 2022)

Se estima una letalidad entre el 1-10 % según se coja una de las dos variantes que están circulando . Afecta a todo tramo de edad


----------



## McFly (18 May 2022)

IMPORTANTE
Los afectados están vacunados?
Es el dato!!! EL unico puto dato que ahora mismo me importa


----------



## Gonzalor (18 May 2022)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> Los británicos acaban de lanzar alerta : se propaga por el aire y se mantiene 90 horas en el aire en sitios cerrados . Por favor chincheta al hilo como servicio público para salvar vidas



¡Confinamiento! ¡Todos con mascarilla! ¡A los balcones!


----------



## butricio (18 May 2022)

Viruelo solo hay uno


----------



## 11kjuan (18 May 2022)

La que han liado los sodomitas.


----------



## Raulisimo (18 May 2022)

*Es la MISMA PLANDEMIA.*

Tras el FAKEWAR de Ucrania, ahora repiten con los viruses.


----------



## ProfePaco (18 May 2022)

Ya no me dais miedo.

No me lo disteis con el corona, me lo vais a dar con unos bultos en la piel.

Payasos


----------



## Zparo reincidente (18 May 2022)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1062273
> Ver archivo adjunto 1062274



No paco , no afecta a gays solo . En españa lo que parece que el paciente 0 era un gay que estuvo en un club , pero nada más . Si el paciente 0 ha estado en un cine lo habrá dejado allí también


----------



## Zparo reincidente (18 May 2022)

ProfePaco dijo:


> Ya no me dais miedo.
> 
> No me lo disteis con el corona, me lo vais a dar con unos bultos en la piel.
> 
> Payasos



Mortalidad del 10% tu mismo y transmisión aérea agresiva


----------



## Hans_Asperger (18 May 2022)

McFly dijo:


> IMPORTANTE
> Los afectados están vacunados?
> Es el dato!!! EL unico puto dato que ahora mismo me importa



Yo quiero una nueva vacuna, exijo mis 4 chutes...


----------



## Murray's (18 May 2022)

Mucho covid mucha viruela pero yo sigo viendo mogollôn de gente en la calle incluso más gente que en 2019


----------



## Vibrador letal (18 May 2022)

Tranquilo habria que echarle la culpa a los gais,aqui no hay nada que ver circulen


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (18 May 2022)

Vienen buscando una vida mejor.


----------



## ULTRAPACO (18 May 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> ¡Confinamiento! ¡Todos con mascarilla! ¡A los balcones!



y aplaudir a las charos sanitarias ¡¡¡¡


----------



## Zparo reincidente (18 May 2022)

Es hora de actuar urgentemente con una alerta sanitaria del máximo nivel . Son muchos casi 30 casos en menos de 12 horas llegados a los hospitales madrileños . Puede haber miles ya


----------



## ProfePaco (18 May 2022)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> Mortalidad del 10% tu mismo y transmisión aérea agresiva



Ya tienen lista la vacuna?

Cuántas dosis hacen falta?


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (18 May 2022)

En un mundo globalizado, lo progresista es que cojamos todas las mierdas que traen los ilegales.

Yo pienso ir con mascarilla en el metro ya siempre. Y me suda la polla lo que digan los lamebarandillas.

Ojalá se ofendan mucho ellos, los marrónidos y los progres.


----------



## noseyo (18 May 2022)

Lo que aumentó fueron pas fumigaciones con aviones , igual esta vez sí que soltaron una mierda de veneno con el tiempo lo veremos


----------



## elmegaduque (18 May 2022)

¿Y ya tienen el peceerre?....

Que continúe el circo.


----------



## ApartapeloS (18 May 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> La que han liado los sodomitas.


----------



## noseyo (18 May 2022)

Una calima de aviones fumigando y pasando 6 veces por el mismo sitio y entrelazados con más aviones y tardando horas en disiparse la mierda todo esto a primera hora de la mañana


----------



## Edge2 (18 May 2022)

Trankilos, que ya ha salido el amigo en la tele diciendo que serán 3 o 4 casos, no mas...


----------



## Don Vladimir Harkonnen (18 May 2022)

REABRANSE LOS BAKVNODROMOS


----------



## ApartapeloS (18 May 2022)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> Es hora de actuar urgentemente con una alerta sanitaria del máximo nivel . Son muchos casi 30 casos en menos de 12 horas llegados a los hospitales madrileños . Puede haber miles ya



Poco me parece


----------



## Visilleras (18 May 2022)

Yo estuve aquí


----------



## Tlistakel (18 May 2022)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> No paco , no afecta a gays solo . En españa lo que parece que el paciente 0 era un gay que estuvo en un club , pero nada más . Si el paciente 0 ha estado en un cine lo habrá dejado allí también



Don pascual, miguel lacayo, y toda la tropa, eyaculacion en 3, 2, 1


----------



## maxkuiper (18 May 2022)




----------



## Akira. (18 May 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Trankilos, que ya ha salido el amigo en la tele diciendo que serán 3 o 4 casos, no mas...



La cuestión es que parece que os contradecís ¿Hubo o no hubo COVID? Porque si no hubo este hombre dijo la verdad.


----------



## HelpAviation (18 May 2022)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> Es hora de actuar urgentemente con una alerta sanitaria del máximo nivel . Son muchos casi 30 casos en menos de 12 horas llegados a los hospitales madrileños . Puede haber miles ya



hay que confinar ya, voy a poner una alarma para salir a aplaudir a las 8.


----------



## Visilleras (18 May 2022)




----------



## cortoplacista (18 May 2022)

Simon & Valfunker vuelven, en forma de viruela.


----------



## Javito68 (18 May 2022)

Era de esperar lo de la futurible plandemia de viruela. 

Antonio es mucho Antonio, y su ego no nos iba a dejar con una plandemia dedicada por el mismo.

Esta lleva su nombre! despues ya se podra ir tranquilo…


----------



## Harald (18 May 2022)

Tu eres muy pero que muy tonto.


----------



## Antiparticula (18 May 2022)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> Se estima una letalidad entre el 1-10 % según se coja una de las dos variantes que están circulando . Afecta a todo tramo de edad



¿pero la muerte se produce por asco o por aburrimiento?


----------



## Visilleras (18 May 2022)




----------



## Visilleras (18 May 2022)




----------



## Armando Kasitas (18 May 2022)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> No paco , no afecta a gays solo . En españa lo que parece que el paciente 0 era un gay que estuvo en un club , pero nada más . Si el paciente 0 ha estado en un cine lo habrá dejado allí también



De los primeros casos de coronavirus también era un alemán maricón en Canarias. 
Mother main!!!


----------



## cortoplacista (18 May 2022)

¿Qué producto elegirán esta vez para provocar escasez?


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (18 May 2022)

Que sepáis que está costando destruir la demanda de diésel, gasolina y combustible para aviones y una recesión es la única manera del librito del capitalismo para encarrirlar este tren descarrilando. 


No tiene nada que ver, pero ahí queda.


----------



## Rotto2 (18 May 2022)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> Crecen a 23 los posibles casos de viruela del mono en Madrid | Gacetín Madrid
> 
> 
> La Consejería de Sanidad de la Comunidad de Madrid ha detectado 23 posibles casos de infección por viruela del mono en la región, frente a los 8 de esta mañana, que en estos momentos se encuentran en estudio en coordinación con el Centro Nacional de Microbiología, que cuenta con la técnica...
> ...



Los funcionarios a lo vuestro. A difundir virus otra vez para pegaros la vida padre y cobrar sin trabajar.


----------



## Al-paquia (18 May 2022)

Brvtal, a lo sumo 1 o 8 casos.
La traca final del viruelo


----------



## Visilleras (18 May 2022)

Curiosos los comentarios más votados de la gente en esta noticia




__





Madrid confirma siete casos de viruela del mono y mantiene 22 como sospechosos


La Comunidad de Madrid ha confirmado a EL MUNDO siete casos y el estudio de otros 22 posibles casos de infección por viruela del mono. Tras comunicar ayer ocho y esta tarde llegar...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## Antiparticula (18 May 2022)

Desaparecen de las estanterias de los supermercados las botellas de anís del mono al rumorearse que previenen contra la viruela del mono.


----------



## ESPAÑAESDINERONEGRO (18 May 2022)

Como decía mi padre: de África no viene nada bueno


----------



## Funci-vago (18 May 2022)

Simon ha hablado, se viene el teletrabajo.


----------



## Funci-vago (18 May 2022)

Rotto2 dijo:


> Los funcionarios a lo vuestro. A difundir virus otra vez para pegaros la vida padre y cobrar sin trabajar.



Asi es


----------



## Vorsicht (18 May 2022)

Me van a joder el viaje a España. Hijos de puta.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (18 May 2022)

Ya no saben que inventar. Se repiten.

Enviado desde mi moto g(8) plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (18 May 2022)

Nuevo caso de zoonosis, poca broma.


----------



## jolu (18 May 2022)

EEUU, año 1901. EEUU es un país en desarrollo, tiene gran potencial y precisa de mano de obra.

En la película de El Padrino (parte II), Don Vito Andolini (al que por error se le "bautiza como Vito Corleone) llega de niño a EEUU, lo ponen en una cola, donde educadamente debe esperar su turno, le piden papeles, le hacen un reconocimiento médico, y lo dejan en cuarentena (varios meses) por la viruela.

España, año 2020. España es un país con una crisis crónica, tiene una deuda que casi dobla su PIB real, el sistema jurídico mas beneficioso para los delincuentes de todo el mundo, un paro estructural por encima del 10% y en torno al 40% entre los jóvenes. Sueldos bajos y altos impuestos.
Los emigrantes asaltan las fronteras, pegan a las Fuerzas y cuerpos de seguridad del Estado, y son alojados en hoteles, sin ningún control sanitario.
Luego son trasladados a centros donde les conceden una paga y, en algunos casos, son satisfechas sus necesidades fisiológicas por la entrega de voluntari@s. En otros casos esas necesidades fisiológicas son satisfechas con poco cariño y como consecuencia hay gente que caga por la barriga en una bolsa pegada a su piel.


----------



## explorador (18 May 2022)

Antonio, me cagó en mi puta madre, devuelve a Franco a donde estaba, cojones


----------



## fieraverde (18 May 2022)

Las manos hacia arriba las manos hacia abajo ...


----------



## El Conde del Alfoz (18 May 2022)

@eL PERRO calienta que sales 

Enviado desde mi Redmi 7A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Manufacturer (18 May 2022)

Hay que rellenar el hueco estacional del Comic19, de paso, legitimar La cesión de soberanía a la OMS para la gestión de plandemias que casualmente se celebra en unos días. No pueden ser más chapuceros.


----------



## Guepardo (18 May 2022)

Lo que me faltaba viruela de mona jajajaja


----------



## Tackler (18 May 2022)

Mientras no tengáis sexo con panchas estáis casi a salvo.


----------



## 11kjuan (18 May 2022)

Funci-vago dijo:


> Simon ha hablado, se viene el teletrabajo.



Ya y también los que le instalan la fibra y la red eléctrica ?


----------



## gester (18 May 2022)

Deberían inventar un pasaporte para que los gais no entren en restaurantes, transporte público, .... Y nos enfermen a los demás. Y además por su prácticas de riesgo que se paguen ellos los tratamientos médicos!!!!


----------



## KlatuBaradaNikto (18 May 2022)

No solo eres un inventman, si no una zorra de la masonada


----------



## Al-paquia (18 May 2022)

gester dijo:


> Deberían inventar un pasaporte para que los gais no entren en restaurantes, transporte público, .... Y nos enfermen a los demás. Y además por su prácticas de riesgo que se paguen ellos los tratamientos médicos!!!!



@Penitenciagite!! el karma llama a tu puerta.


----------



## 11kjuan (18 May 2022)

gester dijo:


> Deberían inventar un pasaporte para que los gais no entren en restaurantes, transporte público, .... Y nos enfermen a los demás. Y además por su prácticas de riesgo que se paguen ellos los tratamientos médicos!!!!



Así debería ser. Ahora bien, quién es el guapo que lo dice y lo hace.


----------



## Komanche O_o (18 May 2022)

El Conde del Alfoz dijo:


> @eL PERRO calienta que sales
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi 7A mediante Tapatalk



Ese está atrincherado en el sótano con triple cerradura y cajas de latunes...


----------



## ComTrololo (18 May 2022)

Vengo del super, me he gastado el sueldo en papel del culo, gel hidroalcoholico, palomitas y despues en la farmacia he hecho acopio de hemoal y ruscus, me voy a forrar!!!!


----------



## brunstark (18 May 2022)

Mañana no salgo.
Tengo terrenito, valdrá aplaudir desde ahí o solo balcón????


----------



## Luftwuaje (18 May 2022)

ComTrololo dijo:


> Vengo del super, me he gastado el sueldo en papel del culo, gel hidroalcoholico, palomitas y despues en la farmacia he hecho acopio de hemoal y ruscus, me voy a forrar!!!!



Un consejo, corre a la web del Decathlon y no dejes un juego de pesas sin comprar.
De esta salimos más fuertes sí o sí.


----------



## Domyos35 (18 May 2022)

Dejar a los pobres monos en paz


----------



## ueee3 (18 May 2022)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> No paco , no afecta a gays solo . En españa lo que parece que el paciente 0 era un gay que estuvo en un club , pero nada más . Si el paciente 0 ha estado en un cine lo habrá dejado allí también



Mientes, o manejas información distinta a la de la noticia que has puesto, en la que dice:

"En general su transmisión se produce por vía respiratoria, pero por las características de los 23 casos sospechosos de infección, apunta a que ha sido por contacto con mucosas durante las relaciones sexuales."


----------



## Luftwuaje (18 May 2022)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> se propaga por el aire y se mantiene 90 horas en el aire en sitios cerrados .



"pero por las características de los 23 casos sospechosos de infección, apunta a que ha sido por contacto con mucosas durante las relaciones sexuales"


----------



## Pepeprisas (18 May 2022)

Me da exactamente igual


----------



## kenny220 (18 May 2022)

Luftwuaje dijo:


> "pero por las características de los 23 casos sospechosos de infección, apunta a que ha sido por contacto con mucosas durante las relaciones sexuales"



Entonces hay que llevar mascarilla en las mucosas, nunca sabes cuando contactará con ....


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (18 May 2022)

- adenovirus de chimpancé (vacunas COBI), empezó a usarse en UK
- También en UK surgieron las hepatitis infantiles
- Ahora, en UK de nuevo, la viruela del simio...

jojojojojojojo...


----------



## Turek (18 May 2022)

*"Llegan muchos a urgencias . "





*


----------



## Avulense64 (18 May 2022)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> Se estima una letalidad entre el 1-10 % según se coja una de las dos variantes que están circulando . Afecta a todo tramo de edad



Fuente, la Cibeles ¿no?
Pues yo tengo las piernas llenas de ronchas, pero es alergia


----------



## PEPITO GRILLAO (18 May 2022)

Me estás diciendo que importar miles de africanos sin control sanitario puede traer enfermedades???

Vaya no me lo hesperaba 

Camadedo!! Otra chervechita que hoy he cobrado el RMI!!


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (18 May 2022)

PEPITO GRILLAO dijo:


> Me estás diciendo que importar miles de africanos sin control sanitario puede traer enfermedades???
> 
> Vaya no me lo hesperaba
> 
> Camadedo!! Otra chervechita que hoy he cobrado el RMI!!



lo malo es que una vez aqui juegan al TRENECITO y pasa lo que pasa...


----------



## PEPITO GRILLAO (18 May 2022)

Simon dice... habrá como mucho 2 o 3 casos aislados...

Preparen las escafandras y los confinamientos.... se viene una gorda


----------



## Avulense64 (18 May 2022)

_Este virus suele producir una enfermedad autolimitada y *la mayoría de las personas se recuperan entre dos y cuatro semanas*, según la SEIMC. Por el momento, no hay vacuna o tratamiento específico disponible y la terapia existente es solo sintomática y de apoyo. La tasa de letalidad ha sido en brotes anteriores de entre el 1 y el 10%, principalmente en jóvenes, según la Organización Mundial de la Salud (OMS)._

Niños e inmunodeprimidos son los que más riesgo corren, pero vamos, si se transmite especialmente por fluidos y tal pues no creo que llegue a mucho.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (18 May 2022)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> se mantiene 90 horas en el aire en sitios cerrados



Jajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajaja.

Y se contagia por Bluetooth.


----------



## Zparo reincidente (18 May 2022)

He hablado con una persona del marañon ahora mismo . La situación es bastante grave pues unido a unos salpullidos brutales , los dolores musculares son bestiales . En cuanto a letalidad ? Me ha comentado que vamos a ver muertos por desgracia , muchos más jóvenes en cantidad que el covid . Es totalmente aéreo , nada de fluidos . Ya lo saben


----------



## Iron John (18 May 2022)

Se previene con nitrato



Spoiler



nitrato con maricones


----------



## pocholito (18 May 2022)

Todo porque dicen que sobra gente hemos pasado de una sociedad donde se necesitaban a los remeros a otra en la que no.


----------



## yixikh (18 May 2022)

todos marikones
ha habido kdd bukake reciente entre ellos ?


----------



## Zparo reincidente (18 May 2022)




----------



## quehablerafapaypal (18 May 2022)

me comentan que las mujeres contagiadas piden por favor que les metan el rabo, ya que al parecer les pica mucho.

Es información de confianza de última hora.


----------



## quehablerafapaypal (18 May 2022)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


>


----------



## Antiparticula (18 May 2022)

Ojo porque si la gripe de mono se confirma Ayuso se puede anotar el tanto del siglo con su hospital de plandemias.


----------



## S4ng (18 May 2022)

Si fuera el malo de "James Bond" el virus este seria la oportunidad perfecta para hacer una limpia de población:

> Población con sistema inmune "jodido".
> Gente que supondrá que va a ser como el Corona o mas leve.
> Cadenas de sumistros apunto de colapsar.
> Gobiernos con una alta de incopetentes en la toma de decisiones.
> Etc. etc.


----------



## Gus Borden (18 May 2022)

noseyo dijo:


> Una calima de aviones fumigando y pasando 6 veces por el mismo sitio y entrelazados con más aviones y tardando horas en disiparse la mierda todo esto a primera hora de la mañana



Es la Patrulla Águila, desconfiao.


----------



## pocholito (18 May 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> - adenovirus de chimpancé (vacunas COBI), empezó a usarse en UK
> - También en UK surgieron las hepatitis infantiles
> - Ahora, en UK de nuevo, la viruela del simio...
> 
> jojojojojojojo...



Exacto ahi le has dado que casualidad enfermedades que no se han dado nunca ahora se esten dando niegan que sea de la vacuna jejejeje.


----------



## apolyon (18 May 2022)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> He hablado con una persona del marañon ahora mismo . La situación es bastante grave pues unido a unos salpullidos brutales , los dolores musculares son bestiales . En cuanto a letalidad ? Me ha comentado que vamos a ver muertos por desgracia , muchos más jóvenes en cantidad que el covid . Es totalmente aéreo , nada de fluidos . Ya lo saben



Es coña no? vamos una cosa es que vayan dos o tres…


----------



## ciberobrero (18 May 2022)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> Crecen a 23 los posibles casos de viruela del mono en Madrid | Gacetín Madrid
> 
> 
> La Consejería de Sanidad de la Comunidad de Madrid ha detectado 23 posibles casos de infección por viruela del mono en la región, frente a los 8 de esta mañana, que en estos momentos se encuentran en estudio en coordinación con el Centro Nacional de Microbiología, que cuenta con la técnica...
> ...




Te aseguro que a mí no me va a pasar nada


----------



## wolfy (18 May 2022)

yixikh dijo:


> todos marikones
> ha habido kdd bukake reciente entre ellos ?



Imagina. Estamos en plena temporada de Gay Pride.


----------



## ciberobrero (18 May 2022)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> Mortalidad del 10% tu mismo y transmisión aérea agresiva



Te pareces a ti mismo en 2020 con el Covic. No te cansas?


----------



## Zparo reincidente (18 May 2022)

apolyon dijo:


> Es coña no? vamos una cosa es que vayan dos o tres…



No dejan de llegar casos a los hospitales madrileños . El problema es que desde que te infectan hasta tener malestar y pupas pueden pasar 2-4 semanas . Miles de madrileños pueden estar ya infectados e infectando ahora mismo


----------



## Rediooss (18 May 2022)

noseyo dijo:


> Una calima de aviones fumigando y pasando 6 veces por el mismo sitio y entrelazados con más aviones y tardando horas en disiparse la mierda todo esto a primera hora de la mañana



La fumigada de ayer y hoy en Madrid ha sido brvvvtallll, tanto que hasta las capas de estelas químicas tapaban a última hora de la tarde totalmente el Sol, luego tendremos temperaturas de casi 40º este finde, y la culpa será de Joaquín y su coche diésel, y de manolo que se ducha con agua caliente 4 veces a la Semana, pero que hijos de puta, y el covidiota vió un virus inexistente, pero no ve lo que tiene a la vista casi todos los días del año.


----------



## Palpatine (18 May 2022)

Parece ser que los infectados son todos MARICONES


----------



## Parlakistan (18 May 2022)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> Mortalidad del 10% tu mismo y transmisión aérea agresiva



Corre a encerrarte y no te olvides del gel hidroalcohólico.


----------



## pepetemete (18 May 2022)

ajajajajajajajajajaja, pero que hijos de puta, se lo están pasando de puta madre en las sectas, descojonados de la risa viendo a los sucnormales muertos de miedo.

Todo casualidades


----------



## Depresión de la Plaga (18 May 2022)

Ya tenéis los tontos algo con lo que entreteneros otros dos años.


----------



## Parlakistan (18 May 2022)

noseyo dijo:


> Una calima de aviones fumigando y pasando 6 veces por el mismo sitio y entrelazados con más aviones y tardando horas en disiparse la mierda todo esto a primera hora de la mañana



Lo he visto. Llevan unos días a saco. A mi me pica la garganta y me parece que no es por ningún timo del anís el mono. Nos están atacando químicamente.


----------



## noseyo (18 May 2022)

Rediooss dijo:


> La fumigada de ayer y hoy en Madrid ha sido brvvvtallll, tanto que hasta las capas de estelas químicas tapaban a última hora de la tarde totalmente el Sol, luego tendremos temperaturas de casi 40º este finde, y la culpa será de Joaquín y su coche diésel, y de manolo que se ducha con agua caliente 4 veces a la Semana, pero que hijos de puta, y el covidiota vió un virus inexistente, pero no ve lo que tiene a la vista casi todos los días del año.



Yo nunca vi tanta cantidad como ahora y aviones que no salen en la aplicaciones de radares ver 5 aviones en línea


----------



## Digamelon (18 May 2022)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> No dejan de llegar casos a los hospitales madrileños . El problema es que desde que te infectan hasta tener malestar y pupas pueden pasar 2-4 semanas . Miles de madrileños pueden estar ya infectados e infectando ahora mismo



Qué pereza da leerte, peazo trol.


----------



## Karlb (18 May 2022)

¿En este caso la mascarilla va en el ojete?


----------



## Rediooss (18 May 2022)

¿ Entonces esta virus de mono, es el auténtico, el genuino, el legítimo, el fidedigno, " Sidra volador " ?


----------



## kuervo500 (18 May 2022)

Como hagan otra plandemia me piro de aqui si o si, aunque me tenga que ir a Burundi


----------



## eljusticiero (18 May 2022)

*ME NVTRE ENORMEMENTE*


----------



## Fermoselle (18 May 2022)

Karlb dijo:


> ¿En este caso la mascarilla va en el ojete?



No en la punta del nabo..........


----------



## pabloMM (18 May 2022)

kuervo500 dijo:


> Como hagan otra plandemia me piro de aqui si o si, aunque me tenga que ir a Burundi



Llegas tarde amigo. Yo ya me fui de España en cuanto abrieron veda con la pandemia. Esto va a ser un no parar.


----------



## noseyo (18 May 2022)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Lo he visto. Llevan unos días a saco. A mi me pica la garganta y me parece que no es por ningún timo del anís el mono. Nos están atacando químicamente.



No es medio normal y eso sí lo vemos en directo los que dicen que vapor de agua de la condensación me río yo horas tarda en quitarse , cuando es condensación a los minutos se va y son aviones en ruta , no como estos que dan vueltas y regresan al mismo punto para trazar líneas unas encima de otras


----------



## Bartleby (18 May 2022)

Chincheta ya, el foro necesita de otra tragedia


----------



## Jonny Favourite (18 May 2022)

Visilleras dijo:


> Curiosos los comentarios más votados de la gente en esta noticia
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A muchos, entre que sean pollaviejas y tengan presbicia como yo o que sean zoomers de la ESO y no sepan leer...

Habrán leído virus del moro y claro..


----------



## kuervo500 (18 May 2022)

pabloMM dijo:


> Llegas tarde amigo. Yo ya me fui de España en cuanto abrieron veda con la pandemia. Esto va a ser un no parar.



Donde fuiste?


----------



## Furymundo (18 May 2022)

la siguiente farsa
les ha gustado,


----------



## Parlakistan (18 May 2022)

noseyo dijo:


> No es medio normal y eso sí lo vemos en directo los que dicen que vapor de agua de la condensación me río yo horas tarda en quitarse , cuando es condensación a los minutos se va y son aviones en ruta , no como estos que dan vueltas y regresan al mismo punto para trazar líneas unas encima de otras



Y además esa mierda se queda en el aire formando una bruma asquerosa, es tremendo.


----------



## Lovecraf (18 May 2022)

Situación bastante preocupante después de escuchar a Don Simón. 

Don Simón dice que la situación NO es preocupante.


----------



## apolyon (18 May 2022)

Joder dev2020


----------



## Karlb (18 May 2022)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> No dejan de llegar casos a los hospitales madrileños . El problema es que desde que te infectan hasta tener malestar y pupas pueden pasar 2-4 semanas . Miles de madrileños pueden estar ya infectados e infectando ahora mismo



No pasa nada, relájate. Tenemos un comité de expertos, tenemos rastreadores, tenemos unos sanitarios que son unos guerreros, tenemos un equipo de digitalización que te hacen una app radar en cero coma. Este virus le paramos unidos.


----------



## cholesfer (18 May 2022)

Yo ya me he puesto un condón plastificado, by the fly.


----------



## Rextor88 (18 May 2022)

McFly dijo:


> IMPORTANTE
> Los afectados están vacunados?
> Es el dato!!! EL unico puto dato que ahora mismo me importa



Me juego 1000 pavos a que sí.


----------



## Lemavos (18 May 2022)




----------



## Zparo reincidente (18 May 2022)




----------



## zirick (18 May 2022)

Mami que será lo que tiene el negro


----------



## BigTwentyOne (18 May 2022)

La gente piensa que la monogamia y la condena de la promiscuidad es un tema cultural. Pero todo esto da que pensar, tal vez sea un tema evolutivo.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (18 May 2022)

Exponencial sube de 8 a 23 los afectados viruela en madrid . Llegan muchos a urgencias . Hilo mítico . Pandemia 2.0


https://gacetinmadrid.com/2022/05/18/crecen-a-23-los-posibles-casos-de-viruela-del-mono-en-madrid/




www.burbuja.info







AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> _Os recuerdo que todos son "hombres que tienen sexo con hombres"._





McFly dijo:


> IMPORTANTE
> Los afectados están vacunados? Es el dato!!! EL unico puto dato que ahora mismo me importa



23
​


----------



## Zparo reincidente (18 May 2022)




----------



## Mentalharm (18 May 2022)

Pero vamos a ver, quién cojones se ha follado al mono??!!
Si con el murciélago no teníamos bastante... Toma


----------



## I. de A. (18 May 2022)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> No dejan de llegar casos a los hospitales madrileños . El problema es que desde que te infectan hasta tener malestar y pupas pueden pasar 2-4 semanas . Miles de madrileños pueden estar ya infectados e infectando ahora mismo



La secta covidiana reformada vuelve a la carga como Secta Macaquiana del Decimoquinto Día, también llamada Secta Pfizeriana de la Decimoquinta Dosis.


----------



## Alf_ET (18 May 2022)




----------



## fayser (18 May 2022)

Iros a tomar por culo.


----------



## cholesfer (18 May 2022)

Si solo afecta a rojos y maricones me parece perfecto.


----------



## Zparo reincidente (18 May 2022)

cholesfer dijo:


> Si solo afecta a rojos y maricones me parece perfecto.


----------



## mapachën (18 May 2022)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> He hablado con una persona del marañon ahora mismo . La situación es bastante grave pues unido a unos salpullidos brutales , los dolores musculares son bestiales . En cuanto a letalidad ? Me ha comentado que vamos a ver muertos por desgracia , muchos más jóvenes en cantidad que el covid . Es totalmente aéreo , nada de fluidos . Ya lo saben



Es el mismo que te dijo que había una planta entera cerrada por el tema del ebola? O otro?


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## mapachën (18 May 2022)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> He hablado con una persona del marañon ahora mismo . La situación es bastante grave pues unido a unos salpullidos brutales , los dolores musculares son bestiales . En cuanto a letalidad ? Me ha comentado que vamos a ver muertos por desgracia , muchos más jóvenes en cantidad que el covid . Es totalmente aéreo , nada de fluidos . Ya lo saben



Es el mismo que te dijo que había una planta entera cerrada por el tema del ebola? O otro?


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (18 May 2022)

ANTES DE QUE FOLLEMOS DIME SI TE HAS HEHCO EL TEST 

MARINERO 















​


----------



## treblinca (18 May 2022)




----------



## deadbysunrise (18 May 2022)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


>



Claro claro el típico no homo no homo delante de la familia y que luego es un muerde almohadas XD. 

Enviado desde mi M2102J20SG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## deadbysunrise (18 May 2022)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


>



Claro claro el típico no homo no homo delante de la familia y que luego es un muerde almohadas XD. 

Enviado desde mi M2102J20SG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## lagintoinc (18 May 2022)

Yo creo que ya está bien,que nos dejen en paz.


----------



## silverwindow (18 May 2022)

Hay que cerrar Madrid antes de que pudran al resto de España.
Luego nuke purificador.


----------



## Visilleras (18 May 2022)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


>



¿Pero no eran 20 casos esta tarde?


----------



## vinavil (18 May 2022)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> Los británicos acaban de lanzar alerta : se propaga por el aire y se mantiene 90 horas en el aire en sitios cerrados . Por favor chincheta al hilo como servicio público para salvar vidas




Cómo dice hustec?










Monkeypox alert in Spain after 23 people show symptoms


Health ministry says cases yet to be confirmed and come after the viral infection detected in UK and Portugal




www.theguardian.com





*Health authorities in Spain have issued an alert over a possible outbreak of monkeypox *after 23 people showed symptoms compatible with the viral infection, which has already been detected in the UK and Portugal.


Hay que ver lo fácil que es encontrar noticias sobre este asunto en la prensa Española y lo que cuesta encontrarla en los medios británicos.


----------



## bubba_zanetti (18 May 2022)

*Ultima hora! el mono al que han violado le grabaron con un cuchillo en el culo la palabra "maricón"*


----------



## Visilleras (18 May 2022)

deadbysunrise dijo:


> Claro claro el típico no homo no homo delante de la familia y que luego es un muerde almohadas XD.
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2102J20SG mediante Tapatalk



O que tiene otro tipo de entidad parásita cerca que miente, y ha sentido el África (jijijijji) que también puede ser.

De hecho puede que la viruela del mono sea poco contagiosa, pero como haya habido casos de canis desatadas y...


Ehmmmm...

Estamos jodidos


----------



## Cave canum (18 May 2022)

De algo hay que morir, hamijos. Paso de esta mierda. Nos quieren tristes y acobardados. Por mí como si se transmite con la mirada. Que me da igual, vamos


----------



## Derrochaduros (18 May 2022)

A alguno le han puesto el ojete como el de un mandril


----------



## Jonny Favourite (18 May 2022)

Cave canum dijo:


> De algo hay que morir, hamijos. Paso de esta mierda. Nos quieren tristes y acobardados. Por mí como si se transmite con la mirada. Que me da igual, vamos



Yo pienso igual y además soy bastante determinista.

Así que lo que tenga que ser que sea


----------



## KlatuBaradaNikto (18 May 2022)

quehablerafapaypal dijo:


>



Menudo pacazo


----------



## Morototeo (18 May 2022)

pillo sitio en hilo mitico.. estoy seguro que los covidianos, ahora se convertiran en viruelianos. puto VIRUELO de los cojones.


----------



## Omegatron (18 May 2022)

Es perfecto para volver a cerrar la comunidad de Ayuso. Intervenirla y encerrar a todos en sus casas mientras usamos todos los medios para acusar a Ayuso


----------



## stiff upper lip (18 May 2022)

Ztroll reincidente.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (18 May 2022)

*TODOS LOS QUE HAYAIS FOLLADO CON NEGROS LO VAIS A PILLAR

O SI HABEIS FOLLADO CON ALGUIEN QUE FOLLO CON 1 NEGRO*

*EN REALIDAD VAN EN LAS VACUNAS*

*PERO EN SEMEN DE NEGRO LO ACTIVA*​​


*QUE DIOS OS REPARTE SUERTE*




pide a estos grupos que "estén atentos" a los posibles síntomas, que incluyen
erupciones o lesiones en cualquier parte del cuerpo, especialmente en los genitales, y que se pongan en contacto con un servicio de salud sexual si tienen dudas.

*SINTOMAS DEL SIDA VIRUELA E LOS MONOS GAYS NEGROS *








Monkeypox alert in Spain after 23 people show symptoms


Health ministry says cases yet to be confirmed and come after the viral infection detected in UK and Portugal




www.theguardian.com






*Los primeros síntomas de la viruela del mono son fiebre,*

*dolor de cabeza

dolores musculares
inflamación de los ganglios linfáticos y escalofríos.*

*También puede aparecer una erupción que puede parecerse a la varicela o a la sífilis y extenderse desde la cara a otras partes del cuerpo, incluidos los genitales. La mayoría de las personas se recuperan en pocas semanas.*


Un puñado de casos de viruela del mono, que tiene dos formas y se encuentra normalmente en África central y occidental,​


----------



## vinavil (18 May 2022)

Monkeypox alert in Spain after 23 people show symptoms


Health ministry says cases yet to be confirmed and come after the viral infection detected in UK and Portugal




www.theguardian.com







*Las autoridades sanitarias de España han emitido una alerta sobre un posible brote de viruela símica *después de que 23 personas mostraran síntomas compatibles con la infección viral, que ya ha y Portugal.

El Ministerio de Salud advirtió que los casos sospechosos, todos en la región de Madrid, aún no se habían confirmado, pero dijo que se había emitido una alerta nacional "para garantizar una respuesta rápida, coordinada y oportuna".



El departamento regional de salud de Madrid dijo que los casos sospechosos estaban siendo analizados por el Centro Nacional de Microbiología para obtener un diagnóstico definitivo.

*"En términos generales, la viruela símica se propaga por transmisión respiratoria, pero las características de los 23 casos sospechosos apuntan a la transmisión a través del moco durante las relaciones sexuales", dijo en un comunicado.

"A las personas involucradas les va bien y se están aislando en casa, pero se les está vigilando de cerca en caso de que necesiten tratamiento hospitalario".

Fernando Simón, un epidemiólogo que dirige el centro de emergencias sanitarias de España, dijo que, si bien era poco probable que la viruela símica se propagara significativamente, "eso no se puede descartar".

Las autoridades portuguesas han confirmado cinco casos y están investigando otros 15 casos sospechosos. En una declaración el miércoles, el Ministerio de Salud de Portugal dijo que los casos que había detectado, todos en la región de Lisboa y el Valle del Tajo, habían involucrado a **hombres cuyos síntomas incluían lesiones ulcerosas.*

"El Reino Unido ha notificado casos similares de lesiones ulcerosas, con infección confirmada por el virus de la viruela símica", dijo. "Estamos monitoreando la situación a nivel nacional y en conjunto con las instituciones europeas".

*El primero de los siete casos registrados en el Reino Unido se refería a una persona que había estado recientemente en Nigeria, donde se cree que contrajo la infección*. Según la Agencia de Seguridad Sanitaria del Reino Unido, *los cuatro casos más recientes son hombres que se identifican como gays o bisexuales u otros hombres que tienen relaciones sexuales con hombres.*

El organismo de salud está pidiendo a estos grupos "que estén alerta" a los posibles síntomas, que incluyen erupciones o lesiones en cualquier parte de su cuerpo, especialmente sus genitales, y que se pongan en contacto con un servicio de salud sexual si tienen dudas.

Suscríbete a First Edition, nuestro boletín diario gratuito, todos los días de la semana por la mañana a las 7 a.m.<br><br>
Los primeros síntomas de la viruela símica incluyen fiebre, dolor de cabeza, dolores musculares, ganglios linfáticos inflamados y escalofríos. Una erupción que puede parecerse a la varicela o a la sífilis también puede desarrollarse y propagarse desde la cara a otras partes del cuerpo, incluidos los genitales. La mayoría de las personas se recuperan en unas pocas semanas.

Un puñado de casos de viruela símica, que tiene dos formas y se encuentra normalmente en África central y occidental, se han diagnosticado en el Reino Unido en el pasado. Se cree que los siete casos del Reino Unido se refieren a la cepa de África occidental, que es más leve que la cepa más grave de África Central o Congo.




Y mientras en España promoviendo la histeria y encima diciendo que es por la gente que tiene ratas como mascota.


----------



## Murray's (18 May 2022)

Recuerdo que con el covid pasó igual 
Empezó en China y creimos que de ahi no iba a pasar y que seguramente seria alguna mierda de su alimentación, como la sopa de murciélago o que no se lavan las manos despues de cagar... 

Luego llegó a italia y otros paises como España donde se desató en Madrid y luego se extendió..

Incluso en zona de playas no querian ver madrileños y se les prohibia la entrada o se cerraban las playas para que no fueran a bañarse ni salieran del apartamento, fue tremendo


----------



## KlatuBaradaNikto (18 May 2022)

apolyon dijo:


> Es coña no? vamos una cosa es que vayan dos o tres…



A ver le das credibilidad a este saco de estiercol? Pero si es peor que antonia3 joder. Se reune con los jefazos de wall street por la mañana y por la tarde con medicos del marañon. Enserio?? Pa lo que hemos quedao macho


----------



## remosinganas (18 May 2022)




----------



## eljusticiero (18 May 2022)




----------



## Cave canum (18 May 2022)

Ya ha llegado a los USA. Vaya por Dios! Hay que reconocer que los amos son casi tan perseverantes como hdlgp


----------



## Libistros (18 May 2022)

Cave canum dijo:


> De algo hay que morir, hamijos. Paso de esta mierda. Nos quieren tristes y acobardados. Por mí como si se transmite con la mirada. Que me da igual, vamos



Eres una insolidaria de la peor calaña. Exijo arrancamiento de ojos a las 8 de la tarde para todos, todas y todes. Esto lo paramos entre todes, juntes saldremos más fuertes (insertar emoticón de arcoiris y bandera transexual)


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (18 May 2022)

Monkeypox alert in Spain after 23 people show symptoms


Health ministry says cases yet to be confirmed and come after the viral infection detected in UK and Portugal




www.theguardian.com





os por el Centro Nacional de Microbiología para obtener un diagnóstico definitivo.





vinavil dijo:


> *"En términos generales, la viruela símica se propaga por transmisión respiratoria,
> pero las características de los 23 casos sospechosos apuntan a la transmisión a través del moco durante las relaciones sexuales", dijo en un comunicado.*
> 
> ​




​


----------



## TengomasreservasqueFalete (18 May 2022)

Como lo echaba de menos...


----------



## gdr100 (18 May 2022)

Pongamos, por plantear una hipótesis, que la cosa es sería, el virus simiesco es jodido, etc....

Con el país quebrado, nuestros amados políticos van a resistirse a tomar cualquier medida que dañe la economía en plena temporada estival, y cuando llegue será tarde e ineficaz.

Y lo peor de todo es que como siempre, la información que llega esta distorsionada (se transmite por contacto entre mucosas sexualmente, solo gays, es aéreo, por contacto con heces, por qué te mira mal un infectado...) Y por tanto, también es posible equivocarse al tomar medidas individuales si es necesario.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (18 May 2022)




----------



## Ilmac_2.0 (18 May 2022)

gdr100 dijo:


> Pongamos, por plantear una hipótesis, que la cosa es sería, el virus simiesco es jodido, etc....
> 
> Con el país quebrado, nuestros amados políticos van a resistirse a tomar cualquier medida que dañe la economía en plena temporada estival, y cuando llegue será tarde e ineficaz.
> 
> Y lo peor de todo es que como siempre, la información que llega esta distorsionada (se transmite por contacto entre mucosas sexualmente, solo gays, es aéreo, por contacto con heces, por qué te mira mal un infectado...) Y por tanto, también es posible equivocarse al tomar medidas individuales si es necesario.



Cuando lo misión es arruinar el país, tomaran toda medida para ello. Dirán que se contagia como el corona, de cualquier manera y cambiarán al día siguiente.


----------



## Saco de papas (18 May 2022)

Preparaos, que vienen ya los recortes.


----------



## Andreas Katsulas (18 May 2022)

gdr100 dijo:


> Pongamos, por plantear una hipótesis, que la cosa es sería, el virus simiesco es jodido, etc....
> 
> Con el país quebrado, nuestros amados políticos van a resistirse a tomar cualquier medida que dañe la economía en plena temporada estival, y cuando llegue será tarde e ineficaz.
> 
> Y lo peor de todo es que como siempre, la información que llega esta distorsionada (se transmite por contacto entre mucosas sexualmente, solo gays, es aéreo, por contacto con heces, por qué te mira mal un infectado...) Y por tanto, también es posible equivocarse al tomar medidas individuales si es necesario.



Yo me voy a esperar a tener que esquivar por la calle a gente retorciendose en el suelo con pupas por todo el cuerpo antes de preocuparme.

Despues del cobicho cualquier enfermedad de mierda va tener un seguimiento como si fuera la llegada del apocalipsis.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (18 May 2022)

VENGA EMPEZADA A HACER MEMORIA DE LOS COLORINES DE CON QUIENES HABEIS FOLLADO EN LOS SITIOS ESOS DECADANTES DONDE VAIS


Y A MONITORIZAROS SINTOMAS​


----------



## lapetus (18 May 2022)

gdr100 dijo:


> Pongamos, por plantear una hipótesis



Como esto y lo de las hepatitis viene todo desde UK, yo tengo 2:

Arma biológica echada por los rusos al archienemigo anglo
Arma biológica fabricada por los anglos para echársela al ruso, escapada del laboratorio
En cualquier caso es culpa de la pérfida.



gdr100 dijo:


> mucosas sexualmente, solo gays



Entonces se parece mucho al SIDA, que era un arma biológica angla. Cuidado pues.


----------



## maxkuiper (18 May 2022)

Saco de papas dijo:


> Preparaos, que vienen ya los recortes.





Fin del hilo


----------



## remosinganas (18 May 2022)

version paco 2.0


----------



## R_Madrid (18 May 2022)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> Mortalidad del 10% tu mismo y transmisión aérea agresiva



esta claro que el gran reseteo va poco a poco.

primero fue una pLandemia de letalidad baja

y ahora la letalidad es mucho mayor

y la proxima sera mas mayor


----------



## Top5 (18 May 2022)




----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (18 May 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> Como esto y lo de las hepatitis viene todo desde UK, yo tengo 2:
> 
> Arma biológica echada por los rusos al archienemigo anglo
> Arma biológica fabricada por los anglos para echársela al ruso, escapada del laboratorio
> ...



SI
SE LLAMA PFIZER


----------



## vinavil (18 May 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> Como esto y lo de las hepatitis viene todo desde UK, yo tengo 2:
> 
> Arma biológica echada por los rusos al archienemigo anglo
> Arma biológica fabricada por los anglos para echársela al ruso, escapada del laboratorio
> ...









Pero si ya hubo de esto en 2016, y no solo en UK.


----------



## peterr (18 May 2022)

Ya verás dentro de 15 días.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (18 May 2022)

Monkeypox alert in Spain after 23 people show symptoms


Health ministry says cases yet to be confirmed and come after the viral infection detected in UK and Portugal




www.theguardian.com






 SE ACTIVARON LAS VACUNAS . 

LLEVAS LA VARICELA DEL MONO GAY 

CHASSSSSS ....


----------



## esteban_m (18 May 2022)




----------



## Archimanguina (18 May 2022)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


>



Ese pasiente esta claro que por via aerea no lo ha cogido.


----------



## Libistros (18 May 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> Monkeypox alert in Spain after 23 people show symptoms
> 
> 
> Health ministry says cases yet to be confirmed and come after the viral infection detected in UK and Portugal
> ...



Por favooooooooooor,... no te pongo una estatua de bronce en la plaza de mi ciudad porque en una hora los rumanos la tienen desmantelada pero tu mensaje y el gif son ARTE, AR-TE.


----------



## R_Madrid (18 May 2022)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> Se estima una letalidad entre el 1-10 % según se coja una de las dos variantes que están circulando . Afecta a todo tramo de edad



puedes decirme de donde has sacado ese dato?

y lo de la transmision aerea?

me interesa gracias


----------



## Archimanguina (18 May 2022)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


>



Los armarios a reventar


----------



## R_Madrid (18 May 2022)

McFly dijo:


> IMPORTANTE
> Los afectados están vacunados?
> Es el dato!!! EL unico puto dato que ahora mismo me importa



van a decir que es normal por el alto porcentage de vacunados, pero si, tienes razon


----------



## cucerulo (18 May 2022)

Ojo... que al mono le sale competencia:


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (18 May 2022)

Libistros dijo:


> Por favooooooooooor,... no te pongo una estatua de bronce en la plaza de mi ciudad porque en una hora los rumanos la tienen desmantelada pero tu mensaje y el gif son ARTE, AR-TE.


----------



## MijailPropagandaMan (18 May 2022)

ahora tocaban aliens, vuelve a por tu hoja de ruta a la logia


----------



## McFly (18 May 2022)

McFly dijo:


> IMPORTANTE
> Los afectados están vacunados?
> Es el dato!!! EL unico puto dato que ahora mismo me importa



Me autorespondo


----------



## KlatuBaradaNikto (18 May 2022)

R_Madrid dijo:


> puedes decirme de donde has sacado ese dato?
> 
> y lo de la transmision aerea?
> 
> me interesa gracias



De su imaginacion o de las ordenes recibidas por la logia. 
cualquiera que conozca los hilos de semejante ameba lo sabe bien clarito.Su fuente es un paco con bigote con pinta de freddy mercuri que dice que un maricon no es maricon porque estara casado o vete a saber.

por hijos de puta como zparo nos liaron la que liaron con el timocovic joder.


----------



## Cave canum (18 May 2022)

Se acabó el numerito. Circulen....

_“En el *año 2003 *se produjo un brote en EE.UU. *con más de 40 afectados*. Se atribuyó a perros que procedían de una granja donde habían crecido junto a roedores infectados que provenían de Ghana (Reed K, et al. N Engl J Med 2004; 350: 342-50). Los perros se habían vendido como mascotas. “_








Brote de viruela del mono en homosexuales - Dr. Vicente Soriano


Un brote de viruela del mono en varones homosexuales se ha comunicado en Inglaterra. Hay casos sospechosos también en España.



www.drvicentesoriano.com


----------



## cucerulo (18 May 2022)

Anda, mira que cosas pasaban ya hace seis meses...


----------



## Libistros (18 May 2022)

Cave canum dijo:


> “En el *año 2003 *se produjo un brote en EE.UU. *con más de 40 afectados*. Se atribuyó a perros que procedían de una granja donde habían crecido junto a roedores infectados que provenían de Ghana (Reed K, et al. N Engl J Med 2004; 350: 342-50). Los perros se habían vendido como mascotas. “



Pobres chuchos, no quiero ni pensar lo que les harían esos 40 degenerados. Voy a tener el vídeo de Ricky Martin y la chica del perro toda la noche en bucle en la imaginación.


----------



## eljusticiero (18 May 2022)

Cave canum dijo:


> Se acabó el numerito. Circulen....
> 
> _“En el *año 2003 *se produjo un brote en EE.UU. *con más de 40 afectados*. Se atribuyó a perros que procedían de una granja donde habían crecido junto a roedores infectados que provenían de Ghana (Reed K, et al. N Engl J Med 2004; 350: 342-50). Los perros se habían vendido como mascotas. “_
> 
> ...



No es la misma situación ni de lejos, ahora tenemos varios clúster en diferentes países saliendo a la vez y sin ninguna relación aparente entre sí. Esta mierda es contagiosa y ya llevará tiempo expandiéndose, además tiene un gran período de incubación, lo que estamos viendo ahora es sólo la punta del iceberg.


----------



## Cave canum (18 May 2022)

eljusticiero dijo:


> No es la misma situación ni de lejos, ahora tenemos varios clúster en diferentes países saliendo a la vez y sin ninguna relación aparente entre sí. Esta mierda es contagiosa y ya llevará tiempo expandiéndose, además tiene un gran período de incubación, lo que estamos viendo ahora es sólo la punta del iceberg.



Amos, no me jodas. No escarmentáis


----------



## ATARAXIO (18 May 2022)

Es una secta que ha llegado para quedarse.

El miedo a las epidemias equivale al miedo al infierno en la vida eterna.


Es el arma de control social más efectivo.


Han utilizado el sincretismo religioso para reemplazar la secta anterior por la nueva.


----------



## Common_Deletion (18 May 2022)

Archimanguina dijo:


> Ese pasiente esta claro que por via aerea no lo ha cogido.



Se vienen pustulas chulisimas.


----------



## Libistros (18 May 2022)

eljusticiero dijo:


> No es la misma situación ni de lejos, ahora tenemos varios clúster en diferentes países saliendo a la vez y sin ninguna relación aparente entre sí. Esta mierda es contagiosa y ya llevará tiempo expandiéndose, además tiene un gran período de incubación, lo que estamos viendo ahora es sólo la punta del iceberg.



Si te amputas la polla estás protegido a casi el 99,99% Pfizerestadísticamente hablando. Me lo ha dicho Fauci que se lo acaba de confirmar Billito Puertas.


----------



## Archimanguina (18 May 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Es una secta que ha llegado para quedarse.
> 
> El miedo a las epidemias equivale al miedo al invierno en la vida eterna.
> 
> ...



Toda una vida eterna en invierno es una putada


----------



## Zparo reincidente (18 May 2022)




----------



## dmg8i7i4 (18 May 2022)

He leído que afecta principalmente a personas inmunodeprimidas. Este virus lleva años afectando al personal. Ahora está creciendo mucho como si la población por algún motivo tuviese las defensas más bajas de lo habitual. 

Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## ATARAXIO (18 May 2022)

Archimanguina dijo:


> Toda una vida eterna en invierno es una putada



infierno . Corregido. 

El virus es el equivalente al dios vigilante y castigador 

La primera vacuna es un ritual de paso como el bautismo o la primera comunión
las siguientes vacunas son rituales de pertenencia a grupo como ir a comulgar los domingos

los periodistas son los nuevos predicadores
los sanitarios son los nuevos curas


----------



## lapetus (18 May 2022)

Libistros dijo:


> Si te amputas la polla estás protegido a casi el 99,99% Pfizerestadísticamente hablando. Me lo ha dicho Fauci que se lo acaba de confirmar Billito Puertas.



Por si acaso, la prudencia recomienda:

Bozal por delante
Tapón por detrás
Hasta nueva orden no se salga a la calle sin esto.


----------



## hemorroide (18 May 2022)

¿Habrá confinamientos en Chueca?


----------



## Archimanguina (18 May 2022)

dmg8i7i4 dijo:


> He leído que afecta principalmente a personas inmunodeprimidas. Este virus lleva años afectando al personal. Ahora está creciendo mucho como si la población por algún motivo tuviese las defensas más bajas de lo habitual.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk



QUO Vaids


----------



## NORDWAND (18 May 2022)

Monoviruelaidiotas ya?


----------



## Libistros (18 May 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> Por si acaso, la prudencia recomienda:
> 
> Bozal por delante
> Tapón por detrás
> Hasta nueva orden no se salga a la calle sin esto.



Eso usted que es un irresponsable. La gente de bien y solidaria debe ponerse un dildo por cada agujero y cambiárselo cada dos horas y, por encima, cubrir con bozal. No nos relajemos que luego en 15 días ya se sabe,...


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (18 May 2022)

* Lisa Groenewoud *  @VictoryOfTheLight369  
10 minutes ago 

*The stage is set!
*
​


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (19 May 2022)

noseyo dijo:


> Una calima de aviones fumigando y pasando 6 veces por el mismo sitio y entrelazados con más aviones y tardando horas en disiparse la mierda todo esto a primera hora de la mañana




¡Ojo!

¡Se ve perfectamente la cara de Jesús!

¡¡Son los chemtrails de Dios!!

¡¡¡La llegada de Cristo gracias al 5G!!!


----------



## Luxfero (19 May 2022)

Espero que para ese si que nos obliguen a hacernos la PCR Anal.


----------



## Guepardo (19 May 2022)

La PCR será ANAL si o si


----------



## ENRABATOR (19 May 2022)

Gracias que el hilo lo ha abierto nuestro estimado ZParo y no SuperPaco, entonces si que tendriamos una alerta roja


----------



## Pagafanto (19 May 2022)

El exterminio de la raza del mono.


----------



## Frysby (19 May 2022)

Domyos35 dijo:


> Dejar a los pobres monos en paz



MLM monkeys live Matter


----------



## Burbujo II (19 May 2022)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> He hablado con una persona del marañon ahora mismo . La situación es bastante grave pues unido a unos salpullidos brutales , los dolores musculares son bestiales . En cuanto a letalidad ? Me ha comentado que vamos a ver muertos por desgracia , muchos más jóvenes en cantidad que el covid . Es totalmente aéreo , nada de fluidos . Ya lo saben



Sanamente guardemos este mensaje de Zretraso.


----------



## ivanito (19 May 2022)

Os imagináis un virus tan contagioso como omicron y tan letal como la rabia?
¿Cuantos de nosotros quedarían?


----------



## Castellano (19 May 2022)

hemorroide dijo:


> ¿Habrá confinamientos en Chueca?



Si Chueca estuviera en China...


----------



## Josant2022 (19 May 2022)

Ataque biológico ruso. Artículo científico de 2002 basado en el programa de armas ruso. 









Monkeypox could be used as bioweapon


The Russians worked with monkeypox virus, a close cousin to smallpox, in their bioweapons program and it is possible terrorists could use it in a biological attack against the United States, scientists and former United Nations weapons inspectors told Uni




www.upi.com


----------



## rory (19 May 2022)

Cave canum dijo:


> Amos, no me jodas. No escarmentáis



Tienes razón pero eso no quita que sea un timocovid 2.0


----------



## jlmmin37 (19 May 2022)

¡Ojo al dato, de este reputado epidemiólogo norteamericano!


----------



## Prophet (19 May 2022)

Pues ya puede venir el ébola mezclado con el sidra, la viruela y las paperas que no me voy a pinchar nada.


----------



## Guepardo (19 May 2022)

Me han dicho que se cura con plátano de canarias


----------



## Ángel de Luz (19 May 2022)

This is the end... my only friend, the end


----------



## jlmmin37 (19 May 2022)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> No paco , no afecta a gays solo . En españa lo que parece que el paciente 0 era un gay que estuvo en un club , pero nada más . Si el paciente 0 ha estado en un cine lo habrá dejado allí también



De hecho, el Jefe de Dermatología del 12 de Octubre, ha afirmado en Twitter, que uno de los pacientes del que ha divulgado unas fotos de sus pústulas (con su autorización), es heterosexual y no ha viajado al extranjero.


----------



## yixikh (19 May 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (19 May 2022)

Rusadas.



Josant2022 dijo:


> Ataque biológico ruso. Artículo científico de 2002 basado en el programa de armas ruso.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## asakopako (19 May 2022)

exponencial sería de 8 a 64. Putos letrasados.


----------



## Economista_paco (19 May 2022)

No me jodas que viene el veranito y lucir esas pústulas repugnantes en la playita no es plato de buen gusto.


----------



## François (19 May 2022)

Fernando Simón ha dicho que no se esperan muchos casos 

Id preparando los trajes anti contaminación química.


----------



## Josant2022 (19 May 2022)

Alguien sabe algo ya de la letalidad de esta cosa?


----------



## Erebus. (19 May 2022)

Mañana iré a la farmacia a por la medicina


----------



## ComTrololo (19 May 2022)

Josant2022 dijo:


> Alguien sabe algo ya de la letalidad de esta cosa?



En un miedo de comunicacion he leido que la OMS lo calcula entre el 1 y el 10%. Viene a ser algo como “pasara en Octubre”.


----------



## lectorina (19 May 2022)

Muy extendido para un comienzo. O un fiestón de hace un mes de madrileños con guiris o que coño de tiempos interesantes otra vez.

- Portugal: 14 confirmed, 6 suspected
- UK: 9 confirmed
- Spain: 7 confirmed, up to 40 suspected
- Canada: 13 suspected
- USA: 1 confirmed (Massachusetts) 6 suspected

Total: 31 confirmed, 65 suspected 


Me cago en el puto zparo que hoy he estado en el marañon unos minutos.


----------



## KlatuBaradaNikto (19 May 2022)

Guepardo dijo:


> Me han dicho que se cura con plátano de canarias



Via anal. Si lo dice antonia3 mañana todos los sucnors los agotan el el mercadona


----------



## Andevas che (19 May 2022)

Josant2022 dijo:


> Alguien sabe algo ya de la letalidad de esta cosa?



Pues en el telediarreo han dicho que es leve ,pero que es las erupciones cutáneas son muy molestas ,pero joder he visto las fotos que hay por arriba y tela ,que mal rollo verte eso en la chorla/chichi.


----------



## Josant2022 (19 May 2022)

Sube número en Madrid a 29, con 7 confirmados









Madrid registra siete casos preliminares de viruela del mono y otros 22 sospechosos


Los 29 casos están en estudio en coordinación con el Centro Nacional de Microbiología (CNM), aunque 7 de ellos se han confirmado de manera preliminar




www.cope.es


----------



## Mongolo471 (19 May 2022)

Eso pasa por juntarse con monos... próximamente, el ébola.


----------



## Cosme Oriol (19 May 2022)

yixikh dijo:


>



Pues este año le han dado más bombo del usual al evento este, de hecho no recuerdo que se le diera bombo en telediarios y eso


----------



## Persea (19 May 2022)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> Crecen a 23 los posibles casos de viruela del mono en Madrid | Gacetín Madrid
> 
> 
> La Consejería de Sanidad de la Comunidad de Madrid ha detectado 23 posibles casos de infección por viruela del mono en la región, frente a los 8 de esta mañana, que en estos momentos se encuentran en estudio en coordinación con el Centro Nacional de Microbiología, que cuenta con la técnica...
> ...



CUANTOS SON MARICONES?









Cinco casos confirmados y una veintena sospechosos de viruela del mono en España y Portugal


La Organización Mundial de la Salud anunció el martes que quiere esclarecer los casos de viruela del mono detectados desde principios de mayo, especialmente entre la comunidad homosexual.




rpp.pe





_La Organización Mundial de la Salud (OMS) anunció el martes que quiere esclarecer, con la ayuda del Reino Unido, los casos de viruela del mono detectados desde principios de mayo, especialmente entre la comunidad homosexual._


----------



## I. de A. (19 May 2022)

Erebus. dijo:


> Mañana iré a la farmacia a por la medicina
> Ver archivo adjunto 1062758



Mejor hazte una PCR (papaya con ron):


----------



## Josant2022 (19 May 2022)

Primer caso confirmado en USA


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (19 May 2022)

*
OS PENSAIS QUE OS DEJABAIS PINCHAR LA PONZOÑA GRAFENOSA SIDOSA

Y YA PODAIS VOLVER A ZAMPAR POLLAS
*
*? VERDAD ?*



SURPRISE 
















​


----------



## R_Madrid (19 May 2022)

dmg8i7i4 dijo:


> He leído que afecta principalmente a personas inmunodeprimidas. Este virus lleva años afectando al personal. Ahora está creciendo mucho como si la población por algún motivo tuviese las defensas más bajas de lo habitual.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk



esto podria ser muy interesante

donde lo has leido? si te acuerdas y lo pudieras enlazar guay, si no, ya nos enteraremos

lo de que afecta mas a inmunodeprimidos


----------



## Komanche O_o (19 May 2022)

dmg8i7i4 dijo:


> He leído que afecta principalmente a personas inmunodeprimidas. Este virus lleva años afectando al personal. Ahora está creciendo mucho como si la población por algún motivo tuviese las defensas más bajas de lo habitual.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk



*Comed ajo crudo y zumitos de naranja, hijos míos.*


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (19 May 2022)

¡Ojo al dato, de este reputado epidemiólogo norteamericano!


ANDA MIRA 

*COMO LOS DRONES LANZA ARMAS QUIMICAS Y BIOLOGICAS EL DEEP STATE AMERICANO EN UCRANIA*


















​[/QUOTE]


----------



## el tio orquestas (19 May 2022)

Vorsicht dijo:


> Me van a joder el viaje a España. Hijos de puta.



Te hacen un favor.


----------



## Mongolo471 (19 May 2022)

Otra ETS, pero le han puesto nombre de viruela. Cómo nos engañan para no culpar a los invertidos.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (19 May 2022)

RUSIA SEÑALA A HUNTER BIDEN
Y LOS LABORATORIOS DE ARMAS BIOLOGICAS INCLUSO GRAFENO
EN UCRANIA











Briefing' Slides


Посмотреть и скачать с Яндекс.Диска




disk.yandex.ru


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (19 May 2022)

*AIRBORNE*

*ESTE ES EL " VIRUS " AEREO *










​[/QUOTE]
*Briefing on analysis of documents related to US military and biological activities in Ukraine (March 31, 2022)*
March 31, 2022 


_*❗☣*_* Russian Defence Ministry continues to study *documents* on the implementation of military and biological programmes by the US and its NATO allies on the territory of Ukraine.*

SLIDES DE LA PRESENTACION DE LOS BIOLABAS DE UCRANIA

*








Briefing' Slides


Посмотреть и скачать с Яндекс.Диска




disk.yandex.ru

















₱₳₮Ɽł₵₭ ⱧɆ₦ⱤɎ


Truth is treason in the empire of lies.




t.me




*

_*➡*_ Briefing

_*➡*_ Documents

_*➡*_ Slides
*DRONES CON MOSQUITOS CON SIDITA Y OTRAS ARMAS BIOLOGICAS*
*¿QUE PUEDE SALIR MAL ?*





#Russia #Ukraine #Briefing #NBPC
@mod_russia_en



*MIRA QUE BIEN. LOS FAMOSOS DRONES BAYRAKTAR TURCOS *
*PUEDE SER PLATAFORMAS DE ARMAS BIOLOGICAS SEGUN LOS PAPELES 








Briefing' Slides


Посмотреть и скачать с Яндекс.Диска




disk.yandex.ru




*




​


----------



## -V_ (19 May 2022)

Bueno comenzamos como en los inicios del hilo del covid


>Cases
31 Confirmed
59 suspected
>Deaths
0

AREAS AFFECTED:
>Spain 7 confirmed cases 40 suspected
> United Kingdom 9 cases
>Portugal 5 cases
> USA 1st confirmed case


>MONKEYPOX outbreak in UK, Portugal, Spain—CDC is very worried about transmission & warning that the UK outbreak could spread—Portugal & Spain also likely outbreak. MonkeyPox is fatal in 1 in 10 cases, with severe disease & death more likely among kids.
>Transmission is thought to occur mainly through virus-laced droplets, but direct contact with lesions or bodily fluids from an infected person, or indirect contact via contaminated clothing or linens, can also result in transmission.”


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (19 May 2022)

11-M. Rusia convoca al Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU para mostrar evidencias de las armas biológicas.


no abro eso ni con tus manos, bro... meparto: meparto: meparto: meparto: Aquí están los documentos que van a presentar al Consejo de Seguridad: doc-2022-03-10 Alguien que hable ruso que nos diga qué dicen: @Zhukov @PokemonVilnius




www.burbuja.info






@ ¡Viva la Robolusión!,
Si han estado haciendo experimentos biológicos sobre las poblaciones de Georgia y Ucrania, esto podría ser considerado un crimen de guerra, según el Estatuto de Roma para la constitución del Tribunal Penal Internacional.

*Rome Statute of the International Criminal Court*

*Article 8*

*War crimes*






1. The Court shall have jurisdiction in respect of war crimes in particular when committed as part of a plan or policy or as part of a large-scale commission of such crimes.

2. For the purpose of this Statute, "war crimes" means: (a) Grave breaches of the Geneva Conventions of 12 August 1949, namely, any of the following acts against persons or property protected under the provisions of the relevant Geneva Convention: (i) Wilful killing; (ii) Torture or inhuman treatment, including biological experiments;







11-M. Rusia convoca al Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU para mostrar evidencias de las armas biológicas.


no abro eso ni con tus manos, bro... meparto: meparto: meparto: meparto: Aquí están los documentos que van a presentar al Consejo de Seguridad: doc-2022-03-10 Alguien que hable ruso que nos diga qué dicen: @Zhukov @PokemonVilnius




www.burbuja.info






*INFECTADOS CON HEPATITIS A*
CORRELACION CON LOS SITES DE LOS LABORATORIOS DE BIO CANCER DE SIDA DE LA OTAN NAZI ZIONISTA











https://files.catbox.moe/vpued6.png


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (19 May 2022)

Ataque químico a gran escala en TODA ESPAÑA con Cesio 137, Cromo y Níquel


Madre mía, algunos están fatal




www.burbuja.info






ANALISIS DEL AGUA DE LLUVIA DEL 15 DE MARZON AL MICROSCOPIO

NI IDEA DE SI ES NORNAL O NO.









ANÁLISIS DEL AGUA DE LLUVIA AL MICROSCOPIO-La Quinta Columna


Puedes apoyar el trabajo de LA QUINTA COLUMNA mediante donación a nuestra nueva cuenta PayPal en: https://www.paypal.com/paypalme/laquintacolumnainfo o mediante don




laquintacolumna.tv


















DIRECTO NOCTURNO DE LA QUINTA COLUMNA - PROGRAMA 290 -


Puedes ayudar a LA QUINTA COLUMNA mediante donacion en: ES83 0049 4565 21 2890001587 o mediante PayPal en: https://www.paypal.com/paypalme/laquintacolumnainfo DESCRIPCIÓN DEL VIDEO: Casi 4 horas de r...




odysee.com


----------



## Josant2022 (19 May 2022)

-V_ dijo:


> Bueno comenzamos como en los inicios del hilo del covid
> 
> 
> >Cases
> ...



Faltan los sospechosos en Montreal


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (19 May 2022)

*Lluvias de barro y calima: no solo polvo, también Cesio 137, cromo y níquel*

video de hace un año. sube hasta 13 loquesea el año pasado. de medioa cerca de zero o como mucho 7 u 11






15·03·22 | 09:25 | Actualizado a las 11:02​ 








Lluvias de barro y calima: no solo polvo, también Cesio 137, cromo y níquel


Las partículas que llegan a España traen compuestos químicos de plantas industriales norteafricanas




www.diariodemallorca.es





*hilo principal de las nuebes de caliman son extras | el infame "polvo africano" de canarias *








Cielos naranjas en Alicante y Murcia... (mañana dia 16 sera cuando mas concentración haya)!!!


Habéis visto algo parecido alguna vez?




www.burbuja.info












Lluvia de barro?? JAJA nos intoxican!


Pues eso. Ni expertos ni su puta madre. Es evidente que nos están intoxicado en nuestras narices. Y no sólo al español medio de a pie, sino también aguas, pantanos, plantas, animales, tierras, y demás seres vivos... En nuestra puta cara. Asco de mass media y asco de ciudadano covidiota...




www.burbuja.info









Coño, el cielo está rarísimo aquí también, en el norte.


Posible invasión alien???




www.burbuja.info









El polvo del Sajara lleva Cesio 137 de pruebas nucleares que hizo Francia hace décadas







www.burbuja.info







​


----------



## Josant2022 (19 May 2022)

Sobre la mortalidad, he leído que hay literatura del 10%, pero probablemente influida por los malos cuidados médicos en Africa, por lo que estaríamos hablando 1-4%


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (19 May 2022)

*EXCLUSIVE: Deleted Web Pages Show Obama Led an Effort To Build a Ukraine-Based BioLab Handling ‘Especially Dangerous Pathogens’.*
Recovered by The National Pulse, the article raises serious questions about U.S. government activity in Ukraine, stretching back almost two decades.


EXCLUSIVE: Deleted Web Pages Show Obama Led an Effort To Build a Ukraine-Based BioLab Handling 'Especially Dangerous Pathogens'. 

HASTA GRAFENO HAN DICHO EN LA QUINTA COLUMNA QUE HAN VISTO EN ALGUNO DE LOS DOCUMENTOS ONLINE



*AL RICO BIOLAB DE CANCER DE SIDRIC VOLADOR DE LA OTAN
LABORATORIOS TOPE DE GAMA EN SIDRIC*










sercorimo ...


The United States has been conducting bioweapons research in countries like Georgia and Ukraine, which fall outside the scope of legal prohibitions on conducting such research. I




anonup.com





The US Embassy to Tbilisi is involved in the trafficking of frozen human blood and pathogens as diplomatic cargo for a secret military program. Internal documents, leaked to Bulgarian journalist Dilyana Gaytandzhieva by Georgian insiders, implicate US scientists in the transportation of and experimenting on pathogens under diplomatic cover. According to these documents, Pentagon scientists have been deployed to the Republic of Georgia and have been given diplomatic immunity to research deadly diseases and biting insects at the Lugar Center – the Pentagon biolaboratory in Georgia’s capital Tbilisi. The military facility is just one of the many Pentagon biolaboratories in 25 countries across the world. This investigative documentary was originally broadcast by Al Mayadeen TV.​


----------



## -V_ (19 May 2022)

En los seres humanos, los síntomas de la viruela del mono son similares pero más leves que los de la viruela. La viruela del mono comienza con fiebre, dolor de cabeza, dolores musculares y agotamiento. La principal diferencia entre los síntomas de la viruela y la viruela del mono es que la viruela del mono provoca la inflamación de los ganglios linfáticos (linfadenopatía), mientras que la viruela no lo hace. El periodo de incubación (tiempo desde la infección hasta los síntomas) de la viruela del mono suele ser de 7 a 14 días, pero puede oscilar entre 5 y 21 días.

La enfermedad comienza con:

Fiebre
Dolor de cabeza
Dolores musculares
Dolor de espalda
Inflamación de los ganglios linfáticos
Escalofríos
Agotamiento

Entre 1 y 3 días (a veces más) después de la aparición de la fiebre, el paciente desarrolla una erupción, que suele empezar en la cara y luego se extiende a otras partes del cuerpo.

Las lesiones progresan a través de las siguientes etapas antes de caer:

Máculas
Pápulas
Vesículas
Pústulas
Costras

La enfermedad suele durar entre 2 y 4 semanas. En África, se ha demostrado que la viruela del mono causa la muerte de hasta 1 de cada 10 personas que contraen la enfermedad.

La transmisión del virus de la viruela del mono se produce cuando una persona entra en contacto con el virus a través de un animal, un ser humano o materiales contaminados con el virus. El virus entra en el cuerpo a través de la piel rota (aunque no sea visible), las vías respiratorias o las membranas mucosas (ojos, nariz o boca). La transmisión de animal a humano puede producirse por mordedura o arañazo, por la preparación de la carne, por el contacto directo con fluidos corporales o material de la lesión, o por el contacto indirecto con material de la lesión, como por ejemplo a través de ropa de cama contaminada. Se cree que la transmisión de persona a persona se produce principalmente a través de grandes gotas respiratorias. Las gotas respiratorias generalmente no pueden viajar más de unos pocos metros, por lo que se requiere un contacto prolongado cara a cara. Otros métodos de transmisión de persona a persona incluyen el contacto directo con fluidos corporales o material de la lesión, y el contacto indirecto con material de la lesión, como a través de ropa o sábanas contaminadas.

El huésped reservorio (principal portador de la enfermedad) de la viruela del mono sigue siendo desconocido, aunque se sospecha que los roedores africanos desempeñan un papel en la transmisión. El virus que causa la viruela del mono sólo se ha recuperado (aislado) dos veces de un animal en la naturaleza. En el primer caso (1985), el virus se recuperó de un roedor africano (ardilla de la cuerda) aparentemente enfermo en la región de Ecuador de la República Democrática del Congo. En la segunda (2012), el virus se recuperó de una cría de mangabey muerta encontrada en el Parque Nacional de Tai, Costa de Marfil


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (19 May 2022)

Teofrasto dijo:


> Lo están gaseando con chemtrails de esos . En su caso usan drones a baja altura





VAPEA VAPEA! SON DRONES SANOS

EL FUMEGUEITOR 400O FULL EQUIP VAPEO SYSTEM 

CON TANQUES ESPECIALES PARA PROTEINA DE COBRA GAY 

]









O SABOR 
GRAFENITO PIÑA COLADA ​










​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (19 May 2022)

LOS OJOS NEGROS | MORADO DE BORREL | LA TEORIA DE LOS RITOS DEL BLACK EYE CLUB

O LOS SINTOMAS DE HABER RECIBIDO UN

* " PARASITO VRILL" O DRONE *










LA FOTO EN SI ES REAL ESTA EN LAS GALERIA DE ARTE Y TODO

*DALI*

* CON UN DRON PARASITO VRILL*

ALLEGEDLY











SALVADOR DALI - FORMIDABLE MAG - Art


Salvador Dalí comes home to Madrid's Contemporary Art Museum Reina Sofia with the biggest retrospective ever on the divine artist.




www.formidablemag.com











de @ LetalFantasy,








ETERNA - ¿PODRÁN LOS PARÁSITOS VERIFICAR EL ARN DEL CÓDIGO DE CREACIÓN DE DIOS?







www.burbuja.info










​


----------



## -V_ (19 May 2022)




----------



## Josant2022 (19 May 2022)

-V_ dijo:


> En los seres humanos, los síntomas de la viruela del mono son similares pero más leves que los de la viruela. La viruela del mono comienza con fiebre, dolor de cabeza, dolores musculares y agotamiento. La principal diferencia entre los síntomas de la viruela y la viruela del mono es que la viruela del mono provoca la inflamación de los ganglios linfáticos (linfadenopatía), mientras que la viruela no lo hace. El periodo de incubación (tiempo desde la infección hasta los síntomas) de la viruela del mono suele ser de 7 a 14 días, pero puede oscilar entre 5 y 21 días.
> 
> La enfermedad comienza con:
> 
> ...



Cuadran las cuentas con que lo soltaran simultáneamente el día de la Victoria, 9 de mayo


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (19 May 2022)

*LOS DRONES DE LOS NAZIS EN UCRANIA CON CAPACIDAD
DE GUERRA QUIMICA TOXICOS Y PATOGENOS DE MUCHO SIDA *

_Briefing on analysis of documents related to US military and biological activities in Ukraine (March 31, 2022)_

*

Drohnen mit Flüssigkeitstanks und Sprühgeräten in verlassener ukrainischer Basis entdeckt*

DRONES UCRANIA BIOLABS GUERRA QUIMICA READY
SIDITA VOLADOR
2.4K viewsClif High, 23:57

*OTAN. TE HAS PASAO... TE HAS INVENTADO OTRA PESTE GAY HECHA CON DRONES *








024449[/ATTACH]

_ MIRA LAS BOQUILLAS PARA SPRAYAR TOXICOS O ARMAS BIOQUIMICAS








QUE FUERTE ME PARECE 




_​


----------



## -V_ (19 May 2022)




----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (19 May 2022)




----------



## Sawa (19 May 2022)

Lo estan metiendo todo en los alimentos, buen consejo, comprad en mercados, abandonad la carne a no ser que sea un pequeño productor de confianza, las verduras y vegetales en mercados cuanto mas locales mejor, productos procesados fuera, y agua coged botellas y del manantial mas cercano. Eres lo que comes amigo.


----------



## Josant2022 (19 May 2022)




----------



## vecordis (19 May 2022)

Me sonaba esto...


----------



## jkaza (19 May 2022)

Tranquilos burbus, que ese virus solo afecta a los maricones, y de eso aquí no tenemos...





verdad?


----------



## elchicho47 (19 May 2022)

Todos a las 20h al balcón


----------



## NPCpremiun (19 May 2022)

Compren las nuevas mascarillas




Las viejas (








) ya no sirven


----------



## Peineto (19 May 2022)

Si permitimos a los políticos que violen nuestros derechos en tiempos de crisis,

crearán crisis para violar nuestros derechos. Eso es todo

Si no está claro, lo vuelvo a explicar.


----------



## Javito68 (19 May 2022)

Parece que la progresia se quiere pegar un tiro en el pie!. Prefiero que se lo peguen en la sien.

Esta supuesta plandemia que bien puede ser provocada por las ponzoñas, vete a saber….. parece que solo afecta a los GAYS, considerando esto como algo muy positivo desde la progresia e instando a los chavales a que lo prueben desde jovenes.

Pues bien, que va a pasar cuando la gente igual que han intentado eliminar los derechos civiles a los fiesteros de botellones, a los antivacunas, a los menores etcc, la tomen ahora con este colectivo?

le daran paguita?


----------



## Nationwww (19 May 2022)

¡Comprando acciones de Moderna y Faiser!...(esto no constituye una recomendación es solo una idiotez)


----------



## jeiper (19 May 2022)

La culpa de las "aves" migrantes que nos traen pestes africanas.


----------



## guanoincoming (19 May 2022)

McFly dijo:


> IMPORTANTE
> Los afectados están vacunados?
> Es el dato!!! EL unico puto dato que ahora mismo me importa



Tiene la pinta que esto es consecuencia del N-esimo hackeo de la inmunidad natural igual que la hepatitis debido a la famosita inyección experimental. También circulaba un famoso adenovirus de mono como base para un vacuna. ¿Astrazeneca? Enhorabuena a los premiados. Que alguien me ponga el gif de Darwin comiendo palomitas.


----------



## etsai (19 May 2022)

Con el 90% de la población sometida a un experimento genético imprevisible, lo normal es que vayamos saltando de una pandemia exótica a otra. El pánico hará el resto.


----------



## Trabajar para el enemigo (19 May 2022)

Tranquilos, no hay mal que por bien no venga. Como mucho podéis morir dos o tres veces nomás.


----------



## trampantojo (19 May 2022)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> Crecen a 23 los posibles casos de viruela del mono en Madrid | Gacetín Madrid
> 
> 
> La Consejería de Sanidad de la Comunidad de Madrid ha detectado 23 posibles casos de infección por viruela del mono en la región, frente a los 8 de esta mañana, que en estos momentos se encuentran en estudio en coordinación con el Centro Nacional de Microbiología, que cuenta con la técnica...
> ...



¿para cuándo una vacuna ARNM experimental no probada en humanos?


----------



## ULTRAPACO (19 May 2022)

Sawa dijo:


> *Lo estan metiendo todo en los alimentos, *buen consejo, comprad en mercados, abandonad la carne a no ser que sea un pequeño productor de confianza, las verduras y vegetales en mercados cuanto mas locales mejor, productos procesados fuera, y agua coged botellas y del manantial mas cercano. Eres lo que comes amigo.



Te bautizo el tonto oficial del foro


----------



## PonteDeRodillas (19 May 2022)

Así que tras una "vacuna" experimental con *genes de mono*, casualmente aparece una "*viruela del mono*" que se asemeja al *sarcoma de Kaposi*, síntoma ya olvidado de los pacientes con *S.I.D.A.*, una de las consecuencias que los "conspiranoicos" decían que tendrían las "vacunas"...


----------



## Avulense64 (19 May 2022)

Josant2022 dijo:


> Alguien sabe algo ya de la letalidad de esta cosa?



Del 1 al 10% especialmente en menores e inmunodeprimidos.
A mí lo que me escama es que ahora haya un caso en EEUU, ¿se sabe si el tipo viajó o algo? Es que si no no tiene sentido,salvo que haya estado en contacto con alguien que sí. Es muy raro. Ahora surge esta mierda, también la hepatitis infantil...qué cojones.


----------



## dalmore_12y (19 May 2022)

Josant2022 dijo:


> Ataque biológico ruso. Artículo científico de 2002 basado en el programa de armas ruso.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ya no saben qué hacer para echar la culpa de todos los malrs a Rusia


----------



## B. Golani (19 May 2022)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> Crecen a 23 los posibles casos de viruela del mono en Madrid | Gacetín Madrid
> 
> 
> La Consejería de Sanidad de la Comunidad de Madrid ha detectado 23 posibles casos de infección por viruela del mono en la región, frente a los 8 de esta mañana, que en estos momentos se encuentran en estudio en coordinación con el Centro Nacional de Microbiología, que cuenta con la técnica...
> ...



enfermedad de gays , invertidos, degenerados,


----------



## Pacozeneca Trombo Martin (19 May 2022)




----------



## Tlistakel (19 May 2022)

zombies covidianos con el culo en llamas. Sin embargo, el hecho de que los afectados sean los mismos que cogerían un sidra, no es favorable para los covidianos. sería mejor que afecte a langostas para esparcir el miedo. como lo pintan ahora, y sin muertos por o con, no tiene futuro. Se lo tienen que currar más


----------



## Intuitiva Feladora (19 May 2022)

El colectivo LGTBQWERTY como siempre siendo discriminado por la sosiedá.


----------



## Falnesatar (19 May 2022)

Días de fumigadas premium deluxe y ponzoñas en sangre con adenovirus de chimpancé.

No tendrá nada que ver.

El OP al ignore.


----------



## inteño (19 May 2022)

"Subida exponencial"

La plandemia nos ha enseñado lo que puede haber pasado: se han puesto a hacer tests y han descubierto positivos.


----------



## gester (19 May 2022)

El que con negros se acuesta, con el virus del mono se levanta.


----------



## CharlesLeeRay (19 May 2022)

cortoplacista dijo:


> ¿Qué producto elegirán esta vez para provocar escasez?



Se transmite via animales muertos, ve diciendole adios a la carne, ya que habra que analizar y sacrificar ganado.


----------



## Tercios (19 May 2022)

Veréis cuando llegue la COVIRUELA.

Y la OMICRONELA etc


----------



## gester (19 May 2022)

Avulense64 dijo:


> Del 1 al 10% especialmente en menores e inmunodeprimidos.
> A mí lo que me escama es que ahora haya un caso en EEUU, ¿se sabe si el tipo viajó o algo? Es que si no no tiene sentido,salvo que haya estado en contacto con alguien que sí. Es muy raro. Ahora surge esta mierda, también la hepatitis infantil...qué cojones.



O que lo hayan soltado como el covic. El covic no llego a todos los países, se saltó muchos intermediarios.

Eso o las vacunas han jodido el sistema inmune y la gente se coge todo lo que haya en la calle.


----------



## Tercios (19 May 2022)

Méales fuerte, tito Bill. Con bien de espuma, como a ellos les gusta.


----------



## SineOsc (19 May 2022)

Cuanto más bombo le deis a este tema más nos arrastrais a todos a otra plandemia.

Dan ganas de irse a vivir al bosque joder.


----------



## rafabogado (19 May 2022)

gester dijo:


> O que lo hayan soltado como el covic. El covic no llego a todos los países, se saltó muchos intermediarios.
> 
> Eso o las vacunas han jodido el sistema inmune y la gente se coge todo lo que haya en la calle.



O una combinación de ambas.

Lo primero la llama y lo segundo la gasolina.


----------



## alnitak (19 May 2022)

eljusticiero dijo:


> No es la misma situación ni de lejos, ahora tenemos varios clúster en diferentes países saliendo a la vez y sin ninguna relación aparente entre sí. Esta mierda es contagiosa y ya llevará tiempo expandiéndose, además tiene un gran período de incubación, lo que estamos viendo ahora es sólo la punta del iceberg.




como sabes solo afecta a vacunados... a fodoa los vacunadoa les inocularon esta viruela... y ddepues de un año comienza a aparecer.. pronto estaras muriendo entre terribles dolores


----------



## Karlos Smith (19 May 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> ¡Confinamiento! ¡Todos con mascarilla! ¡A los balcones!



Ya se echa de menos ver a los "monos" encerrados.


----------



## eljusticiero (19 May 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> como sabes solo afecta a vacunados... a fodoa los vacunadoa les inocularon esta viruela... y ddepues de un año comienza a aparecer.. pronto estaras muriendo entre terribles dolores



ESTOY DESEANDO LLEGAR A ESE MOMENTO


----------



## thermoshit15 (19 May 2022)

A qué hora se sale a aplaudir?


----------



## latumbadehuma (19 May 2022)

thermoshit15 dijo:


> A qué hora se sale a aplaudir?



a las 9, que hace mucho caló para aplauidr a las 8


----------



## Pajarotto (19 May 2022)

Tan real como el covic.

Segvro que la vacuna de sida no tiene nada que ver.


----------



## Saturno (19 May 2022)




----------



## Josant2022 (19 May 2022)

Avulense64 dijo:


> Del 1 al 10% especialmente en menores e inmunodeprimidos.
> A mí lo que me escama es que ahora haya un caso en EEUU, ¿se sabe si el tipo viajó o algo? Es que si no no tiene sentido,salvo que haya estado en contacto con alguien que sí. Es muy raro. Ahora surge esta mierda, también la hepatitis infantil...qué cojones.



Hay una guerra…


----------



## yomismoquizás (19 May 2022)

Muchas especies exóticas se consideran invasoras. Algunas ocupan el mismo nicho que las autóctonas pero las desplazan por agresividad o mayor tasa reproductiva. Otras simplemente son portadoras de enfermedades (virus, bacterias o parásitos) para las que las especies autóctonas no tienen defensa al no haber tenido nunca contacto con ellas.


----------



## John Connor (19 May 2022)

Calor de cojones, viruela africana, las chortis con medio culo fuera...

Deberian rodar la secuela de "Black Hawk Down" en cualquier ciudad dormitorio de Espana.


----------



## Me suda la polla (19 May 2022)

Lo están cocinando


----------



## Parlakistan (19 May 2022)

yomismoquizás dijo:


> Muchas especies exóticas se consideran invasoras. Algunas ocupan el mismo nicho que las autóctonas pero las desplazan por agresividad o mayor tasa reproductiva. Otras simplemente son portadoras de enfermedades (virus, bacterias o parásitos) para las que las especies autóctonas no tienen defensa al no haber tenido nunca contacto con ellas.



Blablabla, 400 mensajes desde 2016.


----------



## Andr3ws (19 May 2022)

No parecía mal plan pasar el rato con Mamadu tras aquellos arbustos la otra noche.....


----------



## Catalinius (19 May 2022)

Mascarillas


----------



## 917 (19 May 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> como sabes solo afecta a vacunados... a fodoa los vacunadoa les inocularon esta viruela... y ddepues de un año comienza a aparecer.. pronto estaras muriendo entre terribles dolores



*¡Cuán enorme estupidez!*


----------



## Trajanillo (19 May 2022)

SIDA 2.0


----------



## xavik (19 May 2022)

Las vacunas usaban un vector de adenovirus de chimpancé. Espero que no tenga nada que ver con el tener que hacerlas deprisa y corriendo.

" Fue el primero, y derramó su copa sobre la tierra, y vino una úlcera maligna y pestilente sobre los hombres que tenían la marca de la bestia, "


----------



## Shingen (19 May 2022)

Se confirma que es sólo homo o hay contagios no homo y sin contacto sexual?


----------



## Snowball (19 May 2022)

xavik dijo:


> Las vacunas usaban un vector de adenovirus de chimpancé. Espero que no tenga nada que ver con el tener que hacerlas deprisa y corriendo.
> 
> " *Fue el primero, y derramó su copa sobre la tierra, y vino una úlcera maligna y pestilente sobre los hombres que tenían la marca de la bestia, "*



Jodo


----------



## CliffUnger2 (19 May 2022)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> Los británicos acaban de lanzar alerta : se propaga por el aire y se mantiene 90 horas en el aire en sitios cerrados . Por favor chincheta al hilo como servicio público para salvar vidas



¿Otro hilo de coronatimo? No por favor...


----------



## Andr3ws (19 May 2022)

Todo este tema me ha traido el recuerdo de este monologo que salía en GTA IV de Ricky Gervais, cuando aún hacía gracia.


----------



## eljusticiero (19 May 2022)

Shingen dijo:


> Se confirma que es sólo homo o hay contagios no homo y sin contacto sexual?



Esto es como lo del covid y que solo afecta a los chinos ...pues no, hay casos, en España, de hombres heterosexuales.


----------



## CliffUnger2 (19 May 2022)

Un adenovirus de chimpancé: cómo funciona la vacuna de Oxford y en qué se diferencia de Moderna y Pfizer


Los resultados de ensayos clínicos en fase 3 de la vacuna de Oxford y Astrazeneca han vuelto a agitar este lunes la carrera hacia la inmunización del




www.elindependiente.com





Saber no se podía.

En serio... ¿Los vacunados dormís bien por las noches?


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (19 May 2022)

*NECESITAMOS:*
*
-HILO DE ULTRAPACO
-DIRECTO CON DATOS EN YOUTUBE*
*-SIMÓN DICIENDO QUE NO PASA NADA [HECHO]*


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (19 May 2022)




----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (19 May 2022)




----------



## orcblin (19 May 2022)

ucrania se desmorona .. hay que sacar otro tema para influir miedo...


----------



## Kabuterimon (19 May 2022)

Yo quiero mis 76 vacunas mensuales, TENGO MIEDO, GOBIERNO SALVAME MIENTRAS TE LLEVAS MILLONES POR DETRÁS AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Shingen (19 May 2022)

eljusticiero dijo:


> Esto es como lo del covid y que solo afecta a los chinos ...pues no, hay casos, en España, de hombres heterosexuales.



Lo importante es saber si se transmite sólo por vía sexual, como el sida o tb por el aire.

Si es por vía sexual entendemos que lo pillaron con alguna guarra de tinder.


----------



## Pajarotto (19 May 2022)

Viruela del mono = primeras mutaciones de la vacuna del Sida.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (19 May 2022)

VACUNAOS 
=

MVERTOS 

=
COMO MINIMO OS TIENEN QUE CORTAR LA POYA Y PONEROS APESTADOS EN UNA ISLA DE LEPROSOS (*)​


(*)best case scenario

​


----------



## ciudadlibre (19 May 2022)

si va a palmar el 10%, mas los que palmen por el covid, nos vamos a quedar cuatro remeros que seremos los sobrevivientes y poseeremos el mundo


----------



## Pajarotto (19 May 2022)

Os váis a hartar de mutaciones los que habéis abrazado a Satanás y dado casa en vuestra cuerpo, renegando del nombre de DIOS.


Estáis marcados por la BESTIA.

VAIS A FLIPAR CON LA QUE OS VIENE ENCIMA.


----------



## Tails (19 May 2022)

la vacuna se administra en monodosis


----------



## Guepardo (19 May 2022)

El viruh sidrac del chocho de MONA vamoh a morih CIENES DE VECES


----------



## Pajarotto (19 May 2022)

Cinco de vosotros perseguirán a cien, y cien de vosotros perseguirán a diez mil, y vuestros enemigos caerán a espada delante de vosotros.

Levítico 26:8


----------



## elchicho47 (19 May 2022)

Es cierto que lo han pillado los gays?


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (19 May 2022)

elchicho47 dijo:


> Es cierto que lo han pillado los gays?









Dios ha enviado esta nueva PESTE GAY como castigo por las politicas LGTB | el desfile del ORGULLo GAY | y el apoyo al presidente homosexual de UCRAÑA


a si que a disfrurarla y no os rascais que os quedan marcas




www.burbuja.info





​


----------



## S4ng (19 May 2022)




----------



## quehablerafapaypal (19 May 2022)

que nos confinen ya, no se a que están esperando las autoridades


----------



## gester (19 May 2022)

Este virus si ataca a los gays, a los inmis y a los negros lo han tenido soltar los buenos.

Van a volar los pilares del plan kalergi y la agenda 2030.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (19 May 2022)

​


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (19 May 2022)

a ver si nos confinan de una puta vez que tengo ganas de aplaudir desde el balcón .


----------



## Manufacturer (19 May 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> ​



Ostias, ¡qué risas!


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (19 May 2022)

Manufacturer dijo:


> Ostias, ¡qué risas!


----------



## apolyon (19 May 2022)

Seguro que se transmite por fluidos solo? Y que sólo homos?


----------



## Volkova (19 May 2022)




----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (19 May 2022)

COMO LA VACUNA HA INOCULADO LA PESTE GAY BASA EN VIRUS DE CHIMPACE 


QUE EN CONTACTO CON EL GEN MARICA 
CREAN LA VIRUELA DEL COñO DE MONA EN HUMANOS .














COVID-19: How does the Oxford-AstraZeneca viral vector vaccine work?


Viral vector vaccines use a harmless virus to deliver genetic code to our cells, which make a pathogen’s protein, letting the body develop immunity to new infections.




www.medicalnewstoday.com







htps://edition.cnn.com/2020/08/12/europe/russia-coronavirus-vaccine-what-we-know-intl/index.html

-“The Oxford-AstraZeneca COVID-19 vaccine uses a chimpanzee common cold viral vector known as ChAdOx1, which delivers the code that allows our cells to make the SARS-CoV-2 spike protein. »

Traducción: La vacuna COVID-19 de Oxford-AstraZeneca utiliza un vector viral del resfriado común de los chimpancés conocido como ChAdOx1, que proporciona el código que permite a nuestras células fabricar la proteína de pico del SARS-CoV-2.

Así que la vacuna de AstranZeneca también convierte al cuerpo en una máquina de producir covid:

COVID-19: How does the Oxford-AstraZeneca viral vector vaccine work?

-“, the Janssen vaccine is an adenoviral vaccine that works by injecting a genetically-modified cold virus into your body.”​


----------



## trichetin (19 May 2022)

Las secuelas de Sodo*MA*drid22 van a ser interesantes.


----------



## Ricardo-Barcelona (19 May 2022)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> Y este del último recuento , pero ya pueden ser más de 30 solo en madrid



Jorge javier ha entrado en panico


----------



## Culpable (mayor de edad) (19 May 2022)

Pues esperaos que llegue el dia del orgullo gay, va a parecer Madrid la isla de Molokai


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (19 May 2022)

que eso coña 
lo digo por los LOLES 

pero si esta claro que s

a) o la vacuna
b) o fake
c) o que han soltao alguna guarrerida nueva para crea caos


----------



## TengomasreservasqueFalete (19 May 2022)

eljusticiero dijo:


>



No puedo con este tío, jajajajajaja


----------



## TitusMagnificus (19 May 2022)

McFly dijo:


> IMPORTANTE
> Los afectados están vacunados?
> Es el dato!!! EL unico puto dato que ahora mismo me importa



Ha dicho la TV que todos los casos detectados son jóvenes y por tanto no vacunados de viruela. No tengo tiempo ahora de buscar un enlace pero parece tranquilizador para los que sí fuimos vacunados.


----------



## Zparo reincidente (19 May 2022)

Primer infectado en Suecia. La peste simiesca se expande


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (19 May 2022)

TitusMagnificus dijo:


> Ha dicho la TV que todos los casos detectados son jóvenes y por tanto no vacunados de viruela. No tengo tiempo ahora de buscar un enlace pero parece tranquilizador para los que sí fuimos vacunados.



ES LA VACUNA SUBNORMAL


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (19 May 2022)

il banditto dijo:


> Normal, si se propaga por follar bixeros van a quedar 4 en este país, te patinas con el aceite que pierden. Típico Karl Johan que ha estado 1 semana en Sitges y ha vuelto a casa quemado como un cangrejo y el esfínter destrozado.



COMO CATEDRATIQUE EN ESTUDIOS DE GENERO

ME METOMO QUE TU COMENTARIO ES ESTERETIPCO Y TRANSHOMOFOBICO

ESTA NUEVA PESTE GAY NO ES CULPA DE """" PROMISCUIDAD"""" DEL COLETIGCO LGTB+

ES CULPA DE LOS MONOS NO VACUNADOS














​


----------



## gester (19 May 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> que eso coña
> lo digo por los LOLES
> 
> pero si esta claro que s
> ...



Te falta la opción d) todas las anteriores son correctas.


----------



## jorobachov (19 May 2022)

Me gustaría ver la calle llena de partisanos con la cara llena de bubas de macaco e ir señalandolos y riéndome como el niño matón de los Simpson


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (19 May 2022)

gester dijo:


> Te falta la opción d) todas las anteriores son correctas.



HOSTIA ES VERDAD
es mas correcta adema xD


----------



## TitusMagnificus (19 May 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> ES LA VACUNA SUBNORMAL



Vaya, me convence tu argumento.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (19 May 2022)

TitusMagnificus dijo:


> Vaya, me convence tu argumento.



VACUNATE CORRIENDO Y LO VERAS MAS CLARO


----------



## Viricida (19 May 2022)

España tiene dos millones de vacunas de viruela caducadas


El Gobierno carece de defensas ante un eventual ataque bioterrorista con este virus




elpais.com


----------



## jiren (19 May 2022)

son los vacunados, estan mutando


----------



## regüeltodeajetes (19 May 2022)

HelpAviation dijo:


> hay que confinar ya, voy a poner una alarma para salir a aplaudir a las 8.



    
Simón todavía no ha recordado lo del "mejor sistema sanitario del mundo", con lo cual solo ha incurrido en la mitad de cagada de su mensaje de la otra vez.
No pongas la alarma todavía.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (19 May 2022)

SU NUEVA DOSIS DE GRAFENO PARA PUBLICO TRAGASABLES INSACIABLE ESTA LISTA SEÑOR


NO GRAFENO
NO TRAGAR POLLAS





Aprobaron la vacuna del MonkeyPox (viruela del mono) UN MES ANTES DE QUE EL COVID APARECIERA







www.burbuja.info


----------



## regüeltodeajetes (19 May 2022)

gester dijo:


> Deberían inventar un pasaporte para que los gais no entren en restaurantes, transporte público, .... Y nos enfermen a los demás. Y además por su prácticas de riesgo que se paguen ellos los tratamientos médicos!!!!



Mira que cuando algunos del colectivo reclamaban apartheid -como poco- para los no vacunados lo pensé: están escupiendo al aire.
Una pena que algunos sean tan alegres para machacar al otro...

Esperando los lloros de Jorge Javier.


----------



## Snowball (19 May 2022)

regüeltodeajetes dijo:


> Simón todavía no ha recordado lo *del "mejor sistema sanitario del mundo", *con lo cual solo ha incurrido en la mitad de cagada de su mensaje de la otra vez.
> No pongas la alarma todavía.



Simon no dijo eso

Fue Adriana lastra


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (19 May 2022)

Aprobaron la vacuna del MonkeyPox (viruela del mono) UN MES ANTES DE QUE EL COVID APARECIERA







www.burbuja.info


----------



## regüeltodeajetes (19 May 2022)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> He hablado con una persona del marañon ahora mismo . La situación es bastante grave pues unido a unos salpullidos brutales , los dolores musculares son bestiales . En cuanto a letalidad ? Me ha comentado que vamos a ver muertos por desgracia , muchos más jóvenes en cantidad que el covid . Es totalmente aéreo , nada de fluidos . Ya lo saben



Oyoyoyoyyyyyy...los sanitarios como siempre tranquilizando. No sé por qué no confían tanto en las Big Pharma. Mañana mismo tienen las jeringas preparadas. Que ya nos pilla con el culo pelao.


----------



## Avila256 (19 May 2022)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> Mortalidad del 10% tu mismo y transmisión aérea agresiva



Confinamiento a morir a casa, a la de 1---


----------



## Andr3ws (19 May 2022)

Solo os pido una cosa, no más FOTO POLLAS.


----------



## Ludlow (19 May 2022)

McFly dijo:


> IMPORTANTE
> Los afectados están vacunados?
> Es el dato!!! EL unico puto dato que ahora mismo me importa



Ya te lo digo yo: sí.


----------



## Trajanillo (19 May 2022)

McFly dijo:


> IMPORTANTE
> Los afectados están vacunados?
> Es el dato!!! EL unico puto dato que ahora mismo me importa



De la viruela? No creo se dejo de poner en los 70s, tu estas vacunado de la viruela?


----------



## TitusMagnificus (19 May 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> VACUNATE CORRIENDO Y LO VERAS MAS CLARO



No por chillar más tus entendederas mejoran, melón. La vacuna que yo menciono, ignorante, es la de la viruela. Los que la tenemos estamos protegidos de esta variante.


----------



## TitusMagnificus (19 May 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> De la viruela? No creo se dejo de poner en los 70s, tu estas vacunado de la viruela?



Se dejó de poner en 1980


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (19 May 2022)

JUST IN - G7 health ministers to take part in a pandemic exercise in Germany, simulating a fast-spreading and dangerous outbreak of a "smallpox virus" originating from leopards, BILD reports.









Pandemie-Szenario „Leopard-Pocken“: Gesundheitsminister proben für den Ernstfall


Anfang 2020 traf die Corona-Pandemie die ganze Welt völlig unvorbereitet. Es fehlte kurzfristig an Masken, Kitteln und Desinfektionsmitteln, aber vor allem fehlte ein Plan!Die Gesundheitsminister der G7-Staaten wollen zukünftig besser vorbereitet sein und bereiten sich auf eine mögliche neue...




www.bild.de


















diario BILD : Ministros de salud del G7 preparando un EJERCICIO DE SIMULACION DE PANDEMIA de SmallPox Virus CON LEOPARDOS (quizas GEYS)


JUST IN - G7 health ministers to take part in a pandemic exercise in Germany, simulating a fast-spreading and dangerous outbreak of a "smallpox virus" originating from leopards, BILD reports...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## El gostoso (19 May 2022)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


>



Vamos!!! Quiero muertes joder


----------



## S4ng (19 May 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> ES LA VACUNA SUBNORMAL



Espero que no tenga esa tajancía solo por un pálpito.


----------



## El gostoso (19 May 2022)

esteban_m dijo:


>



Aquí es donde hay más maricones, tiene sentido.


----------



## computer_malfuction (19 May 2022)




----------



## Josant2022 (19 May 2022)

Se extiende a Italia el ataque bioterrorista


----------



## malibux (19 May 2022)

Pues si deja marcas como la viruela clásica, menuda putada, ahora sí que me voy a poner ffp2 hasta para cagar.


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (19 May 2022)

dalmore_12y dijo:


> Ya no saben qué hacer para echar la culpa de todos los malrs a Rusia



Es un cm de cuota de la psoe de los muy tontos


----------



## El gostoso (19 May 2022)

jlmmin37 dijo:


> ¡Ojo al dato, de este reputado epidemiólogo norteamericano!
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1062737



90 horas jajjaajajajjajjjaajjajjajajJjajajjajjaJjJajJj


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (19 May 2022)

*paciente zero localizado en el ejercicio simulacro de smallpox de tigre gay

a las pruebas me remito. its sciencie *

diario BILD : Ministros de salud del G7 preparando un EJERCICIO DE SIMULACION DE PANDEMIA de SmallPox Virus CON LEOPARDOS (quizas GEYS)


----------



## frangelico (19 May 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> De la viruela? No creo se dejo de poner en los 70s, tu estas vacunado de la viruela?



Sw dejo de poner creo que en 1980


----------



## LÖMOCONPIMIENTOS (19 May 2022)

La semana pasada estaba yo divagando mientras curraba, y no sé a razón pero me vino a la cabeza que con tanta población que no está vacunada de la viruela, si soltaban un bicho de esos la liaban parda. Y esta semana me encuentro este pifostio.


----------



## El gostoso (19 May 2022)

vecordis dijo:


> Me sonaba esto...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1062799



Sin homologar jajjajajajahjajajjaja


Ayy estos periolerdos. 

Mucho homo-logado si hay, si


----------



## rulifu (19 May 2022)

A ver, los resilientes de las conspiraciones que vayan desfilando


----------



## WasP (19 May 2022)

TitusMagnificus dijo:


> Se dejó de poner en 1980



Es decir de los 40 pabajo no la tiene nadie puesta... y habría que ver si todos los de 40 y 50 la tienen, que lo dudo.


----------



## WasP (19 May 2022)

S4ng dijo:


>



Gracias por traer información, cada vez escasea más.


----------



## explorador (19 May 2022)

La viruela del homo se extiende por Italia tras asistir a una macrofiesta de igualdad de género, todos homos


----------



## TheAgeOfFalconetti (19 May 2022)

Hostia puta ahora los vacunados se convertirán en vengadores tóxicos, deambulando por las calles y supurando por incontables pústulas. 

#virueladelmono #monkeypox #salimosmasfuertes

Gran giro de acontecimientos, el NWO siempre saca cosas nuevas para "entretenernos".


----------



## S4ng (19 May 2022)

WasP dijo:


> Gracias por traer información, cada vez escasea más.



Eso es lo que dice un medio oficialista, cójalo con pinzas.

Hasta que no pase al menos una semana no se va a tener nada relativamente cierto.


----------



## srburbujarra (19 May 2022)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> Primer infectado en Suecia. La peste simiesca se expande



Ya se sabe si es aéreo o solo por contacto estrecho?

Por internet leo aéreo por la tv dicen que no preocuparse si no hay sexo.

Enviado desde mi M2007J20CG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## WasP (19 May 2022)

S4ng dijo:


> Eso es lo que dice un medio oficialista, cójalo con pinzas.
> 
> Hasta que no pase al menos una semana no se va a tener nada relativamente cierto.



Bueno, es lo que dice un médico, poco me cambia que lo diga en un medio oficialista o en un blog personal, al final es información bastante más precisa de lo que puede aportar un profano en la materia, eso es lo valioso. Repito, gracias.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (19 May 2022)

srburbujarra dijo:


> Ya se sabe si es aéreo o solo por contacto estrecho?
> 
> Por internet leo aéreo por la tv dicen que no preocuparse si no hay sexo.
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2007J20CG mediante Tapatalk



si eres maricon va a porti hasta por internet

lo siento

(ya se han dado casos )


----------



## gester (19 May 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> si eres maricon va a porti hasta por internet
> 
> lo siento
> 
> (ya se han dado casos )



Que deja vu .... Es el covic reload.


----------



## Escachador (19 May 2022)

malibux dijo:


> Pues si deja marcas como la viruela clásica, menuda putada, ahora sí que me voy a poner ffp2 hasta para cagar.



Si si cuidate, seria el chivato de que eres maricon.

Sin acritud, el chiste salia solo.


----------



## ikergutierrez (19 May 2022)

Esta vez la 'marca' sera visible para todos,ni pasaporte, ni bluetooth, ni analisis de sangre, la cara delatara a quien la tiene.

La viruela vacuna (de las vacas) protegia de otros tipos de viruela mas agresivas, asi se creo el remedio que inoculaba la viruela vacuna como proteccion. Y asi se termino llamando vacuna.

Mejor visitamos el campo y las vaquerias, o mejor, a las vaqueras/os segun cada cual, y pillas la *inmunidad natural*.
Ala todos a mamarla!!
Segun Ayn rand2, el semen en el tracto digestivo ajeno es inmunodepresor, ojo con lo que haceis, que podeis acabar peor!


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (19 May 2022)

gester dijo:


> Que deja vu .... Es el covic reload.




nos esta dando grandes LOLes la nueva plandemia fake


----------



## gester (19 May 2022)

Porque dicen que es viruela pero vamos que si miras imágenes de sarampión, rubéola, varicela o escarlatina y no eres médico .... Se me parecen todas mucho.


----------



## yixikh (19 May 2022)




----------



## guanoincoming (19 May 2022)

Ya dije yo que los vacunados se convertirán en los nuevos leprosos.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (19 May 2022)

Team Anns, 05:30​


Breaking News

*13 Million Freeze-Dried Monkeypox - Smallpox Vaccines Ordered *
May 18, 2022 • 3:18 pm CDT






by Gerd Altmann
(Precision Vaccinations)
Denmark-based Bavarian Nordic A/S announced today that the U.S. Biomedical Advanced Research and Development Authority (BARDA) exercised the first options under an existing contract to supply a freeze-dried version of the JYNNEOS® smallpox vaccine.
The first doses of this vaccine version will be manufactured and invoiced in 2023 and 2024.












13 Million Freeze-Dried Monkeypox - Smallpox Vaccines Ordered


Denmark-based Bavarian Nordic A/S announced today that the U.S. Biomedical Advanced Research and Development Authority (BARDA) exercised the first options under an existing contract to supply a freeze-dried version of the JYNNEOS® smallpox vaccine. The first doses of this vaccine version will be...




www.precisionvaccinations.com





BARDA = DARPA
*If exercised, additional options on the BARDA (contract support the conversion of up to a total of approximately 13 million freeze-dried doses of JYNNEOS smallpox vaccine that are expected to be manufactured in 2024 and 2025.*
The majority of the bulk vaccine for these doses has already been manufactured.
A supplement to the existing liquid frozen JYNNEOS U.S. FDA BLA will be made comprising Phase 3 clinical study data, which has already been completed and reported, together with the manufacturing data to support the approval of the freeze-dried version of JYNNEOS in 2024.
Paul Chaplin, President and CEO of Bavarian Nordic, commented in today's press release, "We are pleased to announce the exercise of the first options under our contract with the U.S. government to deliver a freeze-dried version of the smallpox vaccine with an improved shelf-life, which will be manufactured at our new fill and finish facility."
"This marks a significant milestone in our long-standing partnership with the U.S. government to ensure availability of life-saving vaccines for the entire population."
Jynneos is based on a live, attenuated vaccinia virus (Modified Vaccinia Ankara, MVA-BN), incapable of replicating in the human body yet able to elicit a potent immune response.
To protect people from monkeypox, the Jynneos vaccine was approved by the U.S. FDA in 2019.
Jynneos (Imvamune or Imvanex) was also approved by the European Medicines Agency in 2013 and is indicated for preventing smallpox and monkeypox disease in adults.
Additional monkeypox outbreak news is posted at Vax-Before-Travel.
Note: This announcement was manually curated for mobile readers.
—
Don Ward Hackett​


----------



## gester (19 May 2022)

yixikh dijo:


>



Pues todos los de las fotos con granos son negros.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (19 May 2022)

Aprobaron la vacuna del MonkeyPox (viruela del mono) UN MES ANTES DE QUE EL COVID APARECIERA







www.burbuja.info





​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (19 May 2022)

*LA PESTE GAY DE LOS MONOS *

*esto va a ser el LOL 






*

​


----------



## cholesfer (19 May 2022)

En fin....


Osea que resulta que la vacuna de la viruela protege, claro claro...y que casuaaaalidaaaaaad que ellos saben perfectamente que el mayor % de vacunados se da en viejos, y va descendiendo a medida que también desciende el rango de edad...

... Y ahora sale esta viruela del simio y queeee casualidaaaaaaad que ataca más a jóvenes, claro... Para vacunarlos y meternos la puta mierda esa tóxica y satánica que inyectan.

Y ud dirán..."y pq no le sale viruela leprosa a los viejos?" pues proque HAN PODIDO VACUNAR POR FRANJAS DE EDAD. Así que han podido meter la mierda que hayan querido a rangos de edad distintos.

Aquí o salimos a cortar cabezas de los malnacido políticos que se están forrando con este cuento de mierda, o lo vamos a pasar peor aún. 

Este país necesita ostias y una buena limpia. Caiga quien caiga.


----------



## Escachador (19 May 2022)

gester dijo:


> Pues todos los de las fotos con granos son negros.



¿Todos? ¿Cuanto son todos?


----------



## 11kjuan (19 May 2022)

ikergutierrez dijo:


> Esta vez la 'marca' sera visible para todos,ni pasaporte, ni bluetooth, ni analisis de sangre, la cara delatara a quien la tiene.
> 
> La viruela vacuna (de las vacas) protegia de otros tipos de viruela mas agresivas, asi se creo el remedio que inoculaba la viruela vacuna como proteccion. Y asi se termino llamando vacuna.
> 
> ...



Y solo los que tuvieron la marca, pudieron comprar y vender.


----------



## Avulense64 (19 May 2022)

malibux dijo:


> Pues si deja marcas como la viruela clásica, menuda putada, ahora sí que me voy a poner ffp2 hasta para cagar.



Cierto, eso es una gran putada.


----------



## astur_burbuja (19 May 2022)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> Se estima una letalidad entre el 1-10 % según se coja una de las dos variantes que están circulando . Afecta a todo tramo de edad



Hostía!....muchísimo más mortal que el ultra peligrosisimo y exterminador COVID


----------



## Arthas98 (19 May 2022)

malibux dijo:


> Pues si deja marcas como la viruela clásica, menuda putada, ahora sí que me voy a poner ffp2 hasta para cagar.



Maricones con el culo en llamas porque van a quedar desfigurados por un polvo el resto de sus vidas


----------



## Avulense64 (19 May 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Mascarillas



Si se transmite por el aire muy fácilmente podrían servir. El caso es que esa enfermedad lleva décadas en áfrica y viene ahora, allí afecta más a niños jóvenes e inmunodeprimidos...aquí son hombres adultos parece. es todo raro.


----------



## Avulense64 (19 May 2022)

Sí pero qué fluídos...¿saliva, flujo vaginal, semen?


----------



## Mongolo471 (19 May 2022)

Avulense64 dijo:


> Sí pero qué fluídos...¿saliva, flujo vaginal, semen?



SIDRA monudo, es decir, repetimos entre invertidos.


----------



## apolyon (19 May 2022)




----------



## Karlb (19 May 2022)




----------



## pandillero (19 May 2022)

noseyo dijo:


> Lo que aumentó fueron pas fumigaciones con aviones , igual esta vez sí que soltaron una mierda de veneno con el tiempo lo veremos



Así estaba Gijón esta mañana, por el oeste, el este estaba igual o peor


----------



## apolyon (19 May 2022)




----------



## nosinmiFalcon (19 May 2022)

Llevan unos dias fumigando a tope, no se si tendrá algo que ver.

Es más, hace dos semanas me fijé por primera vez en un avión que volaba bastante bajo y que empezó a soltar una estela gigante como no había visto nunca. Enorme desde el mismo momento de salir del avión y formando como remolinos dentro de la propia estela. Este tipo de estela, que antes no veía, ya las he visto una cuantas veces desde entonces. Como dato curioso, no permane en el cielo tanto como las habituales, se deshace rápido y queda como si el cielo estuviera nublado, blanquecino.


----------



## Mongolo471 (19 May 2022)

Karlb dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1063224



A simple vista, entre Echenique y Milhouse hay más que vicio... la boca de la fulana lleva años tragando los que sea. La Rata es una rata, poco más.


----------



## Josant2022 (19 May 2022)

Madre mía entre terraplanistas, avionistas, antivacunistas, racistas y tarados diversos no hay un hilo con un mínimo de información aceptable.


----------



## Guepardo (19 May 2022)

Se habla de dice se comenta, los mass mierda al servicio del purgatorio


----------



## Guepardo (19 May 2022)

Josant2022 dijo:


> Madre mía entre terraplanistas, avionistas, antivacunistas, racistas y tarados diversos no hay un hilo con un mínimo de información aceptable.



Apague la TV, querrá decir un hilo con desinformacion aceptable


----------



## FROM HELL (19 May 2022)

Mariconadas


----------



## Avulense64 (19 May 2022)

Mongolo471 dijo:


> SIDRA monudo, es decir, repetimos entre invertidos.



Pero al menos esta es una enfermedad curable, no se cronifica, lo malo las marcas que puede dejar, eso ni puta gracia me hace , pero ninguna, porque otra cosa a una persona sana no le hace por lo que parece.


----------



## cholesfer (19 May 2022)

Dejaos ya de transmisión sexual y chorradas.

Todo es pars enfrentarnos y generar crispación. Ahora nos meteremos con los homos, yo el primero, pero ya saldrán los Rogelios a pedir solidaridad blablabla...y luego a destrozar más matrimonios y parejas cuando aparezca en los hombres, pq no puede ser casualidad q sean todo hombres.

Que han podido inocular lo que les salga de las pelotas joder, por servicios esenciales, por territorios, por franjas de edad...el sueño de cualquier psicópata.

Y todo pq la gente es IMBECIL, cobarde sumisa, telecreyentes y adoradores de un sistema que los esclaviza pero ni eso ven.


----------



## Catalinius (19 May 2022)

Avulense64 dijo:


> Si se transmite por el aire muy fácilmente podrían servir. El caso es que esa enfermedad lleva décadas en áfrica y viene ahora, allí afecta más a niños jóvenes e inmunodeprimidos...aquí son hombres adultos parece. es todo raro.



A saber qué puerta de laboratorio se han dejado abierta


----------



## Mongolo471 (19 May 2022)

Avulense64 dijo:


> Pero al menos esta es una enfermedad curable, no se cronifica, lo malo las marcas que puede dejar, eso ni puta gracia me hace , pero ninguna, porque otra cosa a una persona sana no le hace por lo que parece.



De momento no sabemos el todo del problema


----------



## Josant2022 (19 May 2022)

cholesfer dijo:


> Dejaos ya de transmisión sexual y chorradas.
> 
> Todo es pars enfrentarnos y generar crispación. Ahora nos meteremos con los homos, yo el primero, pero ya saldrán los Rogelios a pedir solidaridad blablabla...y luego a destrozar más matrimonios y parejas cuando aparezca en los hombres, pq no puede ser casualidad q sean todo hombres.
> 
> ...



Bioterrorismo ruso


----------



## el ganador (19 May 2022)

*




*


----------



## frangelico (19 May 2022)

el ganador dijo:


> *
> Ver archivo adjunto 1063250
> *



A ver que nos intentan colar aquí. Todo el rollo de la logística compleja con frío y viales de 6 dosis es necesario con las de ARNm pero para la viruela no. Son vacunas que se ponían en África en 1960 sin neveras a kilómetros, y se podían comprar en una farmacia y mandar analizar a un laboratorio. O comprarla (y es barata) y ponersela uno mismo en casa como hemos hecho toda la vida con la antitetanica, por ejemplo. Espero que no empiecen a ocurrir cosas raras con esta posible nueva campaña vacunal.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (19 May 2022)

Sabrina Gal


AnonUp.com Patriot Platform. \'If not us, who? If not now, when?\'




anonup.com


----------



## Baltasar G thang (19 May 2022)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> Mortalidad del 10% tu mismo y transmisión aérea agresiva



parece el virus perfecto para visitar tu delegacion de hacienda mas cercana, el ayuntamiento, etc etc


----------



## Baltasar G thang (19 May 2022)

trips baby, captain trips


----------



## Marni70 (19 May 2022)

¿En serio estáis alarmados por esto?


----------



## Baltasar G thang (19 May 2022)

la viruela de dabuti intentando infeStar sin exito al forero el perro
imagenes de archivo


----------



## ATARAXIO (19 May 2022)

Ningún covidiano con los que me he enfrentado durante estos dos años ha reconocido que todo esto ha sido una trama y ellos han picado.


Pues eso. de los muchos contactos por wasap y amigos que insistí a diario con evidencias y pruebas de que todo esto del coronavirus y las vacunas era una psicotrama de ingeniería social para fines socioeconómicos, ahora que ha quedado desvelada la farsa hacen como que aquí no ha pasado nada ...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Baltasar G thang (19 May 2022)

NPCpremiun dijo:


> Compren las nuevas mascarillas
> 
> 
> 
> ...









no hagas como dabuti, pontela, ponsela


----------



## butricio (19 May 2022)

Todos contra el viruelo


----------



## Baltasar G thang (19 May 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Os váis a hartar de mutaciones los que habéis abrazado a Satanás y dado casa en vuestra cuerpo, renegando del nombre de DIOS.
> 
> 
> Estáis marcados por la BESTIA.
> ...



el hombre oscuro caminaba por la carretera
le gustaba la noche, le gustaba escuchar su sonido y le gusaba su olor
a veces se escuchaba un coche a lo lejos
y el hombre oscuro se apartaba a un lado, entre la maleza, donde viven los bichos
quizas una familia pasaba en el coche
y al pasar a su lado sentian como si hubieran atravesado una zona mas fria momentaneamente
sentian el frio en sus cuerpos y aun peor en sus corazones
y las personas que dormian en el asiento trasero se agitaban en sus sueños
luego el hombre oscuro salia de la maleza
y apretaba el paso en la carretera
y sonreia porque sabia
que el momento estaba proximo


ALL HAIL THE CRIMSON KING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Baltasar G thang (19 May 2022)

TitusMagnificus dijo:


> Ha dicho la TV que todos los casos detectados son jóvenes y por tanto no vacunados de viruela. No tengo tiempo ahora de buscar un enlace pero parece tranquilizador para los que sí fuimos vacunados.









La verdad es que muy pocos de nosotros somos enfermos mentales. No digo que tú no lo seas. Por lo que yo sé estás ¡estás más loco que una cabra! Pero no estás aquí por eso, no estás aquí por eso, ¡No estás por eso! Estás aquí por el Sistema. Ahí está la televisión. Todo está ahí, todo esta ahí. Mira, escucha, arrodíllate, reza, los anuncios. Ya no somos productivos, ya no nos necesitan para hacer cosas, todo está automatizado. ¿Para qué estamos entonces? Somos consumidores, Jim. De acuerdo, compra muchas cosas y serás un buen ciudadano, pero si no compras muchas cosas, si no compras ¿qué es lo que eres? Pregunto ¿Qué? Un enfermo mental. Los hechos, Jim, los hechos. Si no compras cosas: papel de váter coches nuevos, batidoras computerizadas, artilugios sexuales eléctricos, sistemas de sonido con auriculares en el cerebro, destornilladores con dispositivo de radar incorporado, ordenadores activados por la voz…


----------



## Pajarotto (19 May 2022)

Ahora en serio los pvrasangres deberiamos hacer un culto o algo


Baltasar G thang dijo:


> La verdad es que muy pocos de nosotros somos enfermos mentales. No digo que tú no lo seas. Por lo que yo sé estás ¡estás más loco que una cabra! Pero no estás aquí por eso, no estás aquí por eso, ¡No estás por eso! Estás aquí por el Sistema. Ahí está la televisión. Todo está ahí, todo esta ahí. Mira, escucha, arrodíllate, reza, los anuncios. Ya no somos productivos, ya no nos necesitan para hacer cosas, todo está automatizado. ¿Para qué estamos entonces? Somos consumidores, Jim. De acuerdo, compra muchas cosas y serás un buen ciudadano, pero si no compras muchas cosas, si no compras ¿qué es lo que eres? Pregunto ¿Qué? Un enfermo mental. Los hechos, Jim, los hechos. Si no compras cosas: papel de váter coches nuevos, batidoras computerizadas, artilugios sexuales eléctricos, sistemas de sonido con auriculares en el cerebro, destornilladores con dispositivo de radar incorporado, ordenadores activados por la voz…



Traducción: que quieren cacunar con sida el segmento de la población más reacio a la vacuna de sida porque los viejos ya están con un paso en la tumba de sida.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (19 May 2022)

Dos focos en Madrid, paciente cero en paradero desconocido. 30 contagiados aproximadamente...


----------



## Pajarotto (19 May 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Dos focos en Madrid, paciente cero en paradero desconocido. 30 contagiados aproximadamente...



Pues habrá que cacunar toda españa de la viruela + regalito surprise dentro. Artista invitado en la cacuna: guess who?

Venga 2 años más en los pisos colmena. Si no es por la viruela sera por el polio o la rubeola.


----------



## angongo (19 May 2022)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> Crecen a 23 los posibles casos de viruela del mono en Madrid | Gacetín Madrid
> 
> 
> La Consejería de Sanidad de la Comunidad de Madrid ha detectado 23 posibles casos de infección por viruela del mono en la región, frente a los 8 de esta mañana, que en estos momentos se encuentran en estudio en coordinación con el Centro Nacional de Microbiología, que cuenta con la técnica...
> ...



Pues va a ser verdad que este país está repleto de maricones.-


----------



## Snowball (19 May 2022)

angongo dijo:


> Pues va a ser verdad que este país está repleto de maricones.-



De todas las grandes ciudades europeas que he visitado, Madrid con diferencia, es donde más gays ( y fiesta) hay...


----------



## Baltasar G thang (19 May 2022)

angongo dijo:


> Pues va a ser verdad que este país está repleto de maricones.-



imaginate que pasa en pleno festival de carnaval en canarias
estaba toda la isla a estas horas muerta o como zombis de walking dead


----------



## elmegaduque (19 May 2022)

lagintoinc dijo:


> Yo creo que ya está bien,que nos dejen en paz.



Nos quieren muertos.

No van a parar.

Son ellos o nosotros.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (19 May 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> De todas las grandes ciudades europeas que he visitado, Madrid con diferencia, es donde más gays ( y fiesta) hay...



en madrid ya estan todos condenados
las pustulas se abriran y su sustancia viscosa se esparcira aumentando su sufrimiento
y cundira el desanimo y el miedo
y al finalizar la quincena solo quedara el recuerdo
de los tremendos sarpullidos en los cojones
because something wicked this way comes


----------



## Baltasar G thang (19 May 2022)

elmegaduque dijo:


> Nos quieren muertos.
> 
> No van a parar.
> 
> Son ellos o nosotros.



"you are in a box
a moving box
they want you dead
or in their lie
theres only one thing a man can do
find something thats his
make an island for himself"


sargento primero edward welsh


----------



## Baltasar G thang (19 May 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Dos focos en Madrid, paciente cero en paradero desconocido. 30 contagiados aproximadamente...



todos sabemos que el paciente cero es un forero, con una vuelta de chorizos al cuello y con cara de simio
alguien deberia mandarle un twit a los piolines o algo para que lo locarizaran


----------



## Fornicious Jr (19 May 2022)




----------



## orcblin (19 May 2022)

todo perfecto, a un mes del orgullo gay.. no hay mejor publicidad para el evento.

vente a madrid el día del orgullo, te puedes llevar un mono de mascota


----------



## Baltasar G thang (19 May 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1063366



en cuanto digan en la tele que es mayoritariamente de transmision sexual la peña infeStada no querra ir a sus medicos para que no les señalen como taladradores de pozos petroliferos prohibidos

y entonces se extendera a todo el mundo, igual que el sidraC, y moriremos un cuatrillon de veces, porque a diferencia del covid, no tengo ningun gif de ninguna sopa para detener esta mierda en concreto

estamos jodidamente condenados


----------



## frangelico (19 May 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1063366



En una misma clínica? Privada ? Sería interesante saber más. Si los contagiados fueran funcionarios de MUFACE, por ejemplo, se podría considerar la posibilidad de que las vacunas AstraZeneca, que aquí se las cascaron precisamente a ellos, tengan algo que ver, aunque la vacunacion queda a casi un año de distancia. Si es un centro hospitalario es que hay un cluster enorme en un distrito sanitario y quizá quepa tomar medidas de confinamiento local. Es confusa la información.


----------



## bullish consensus (19 May 2022)

Pongamos vanda zonora


----------



## Fornicious Jr (19 May 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> En una misma clínica? Privada ? Sería interesante saber más. Si los contagiados fueran funcionarios de MUFACE, por ejemplo, se podría considerar la posibilidad de que las vacunas AstraZeneca, que aquí se las cascaron precisamente a ellos, tengan algo que ver. Si es un centro hospitalario es que hay un cluster enorme en un distrito sanitario y quizá quepa tomar medidas de confinamiento local. Es confusa la información.











 La clínica que detectó los primeros casos de viruela del mono en España: "Con toda seguridad es de transmisión sexual"


con toda segurida es que sí, otra cosas que se transmita de otra forma.




www.20minutos.es


----------



## Baltasar G thang (19 May 2022)

orcblin dijo:


> todo perfecto, a un mes del orgullo gay.. no hay mejor publicidad para el evento.
> 
> vente a madrid el día del orgullo, te puedes llevar un mono de mascota



me hace pensar en los doblajes del fulano ese de youtube

"atencion señores: ha llegado a su localidad el camion del tapicero de kaposi
tenemos sarcomas y lesiones de todos los colores......."
(sonido de camion de minas chocando contra camion paco del tapicero de kaposi)
"atencion ciudadania: ha llegado a su localidad el camion de la viruela del mono, tapizamos sus cojones de bonitas pustulas supurentas, desfiguramos su cara de simio con toda clase de lesiones..."


----------



## frangelico (19 May 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> La clínica que detectó los primeros casos de viruela del mono en España: "Con toda seguridad es de transmisión sexual"
> 
> 
> con toda segurida es que sí, otra cosas que se transmita de otra forma.
> ...



Ah, vale. Eso es una clínica para ETS y pruebas de SIDA en Chamberí. Como eso está pegado a Justicia (lo que llamamos "Chueca"), es probable que sea el sitio de referencia de personas que contraen habitualmente ETS y por eso salta ahí la liebre.

Entonces adiós a la hipótesis AZ, que era débil en todo caso por el tiempo transcurrido. Ahora falta saber si hay una elevada proporción de inmunodeprimidos entre los contagiados, por ejemplo.

Entonces la medida adecuada es un mes de castidad en el distrito Centro y aledaños y nada de Orgullo 2022


----------



## Morcillada Mortal (19 May 2022)

*La clínica que detectó los primeros ocho casos de viruela del mono en España: "Con toda seguridad es de transmisión sexual"*

*El Centro Sandoval, especialista en enfermedades infecciosas, ha enviado muestras de otros 11 hombres este jueves.
*
*Su director, Jorge del Romero, ha explicado que puede haber transmisión comunitaria en Madrid.*










La clínica que detectó los primeros casos de viruela del mono en España: "Con toda seguridad es de transmisión sexual"


con toda segurida es que sí, otra cosas que se transmita de otra forma.




www.20minutos.es


----------



## TitusMagnificus (19 May 2022)

Baltasar G thang dijo:


> La verdad es que muy pocos de nosotros somos enfermos mentales. No digo que tú no lo seas. Por lo que yo sé estás ¡estás más loco que una cabra! Pero no estás aquí por eso, no estás aquí por eso, ¡No estás por eso! Estás aquí por el Sistema. Ahí está la televisión. Todo está ahí, todo esta ahí. Mira, escucha, arrodíllate, reza, los anuncios. Ya no somos productivos, ya no nos necesitan para hacer cosas, todo está automatizado. ¿Para qué estamos entonces? Somos consumidores, Jim. De acuerdo, compra muchas cosas y serás un buen ciudadano, pero si no compras muchas cosas, si no compras ¿qué es lo que eres? Pregunto ¿Qué? Un enfermo mental. Los hechos, Jim, los hechos. Si no compras cosas: papel de váter coches nuevos, batidoras computerizadas, artilugios sexuales eléctricos, sistemas de sonido con auriculares en el cerebro, destornilladores con dispositivo de radar incorporado, ordenadores activados por la voz…



Vienes aquí, potas unas serie de inconsistencias y majaderías y encima presumes de cordura. Qué coño sabrás tú de si consumo o si soy productivo o cualquiera de las gilipolleces que dices.


----------



## jorobachov (19 May 2022)

Si no soy palomo coixo , entonces no tengo nada que tener


----------



## Trajanillo (19 May 2022)

TitusMagnificus dijo:


> Se dejó de poner en 1980



Pues mis hermanos que nacieron posterior al 70 no las tiene, mi mujer que es del 70 tampoco


----------



## Mizraim (19 May 2022)

Igual que esten decenas de aviones tirando mierda desde el cielo dia si y dia tambien en zonas donde antes no veias ni una estela TIENE ALGO QUE VER.


----------



## Trajanillo (19 May 2022)

Solo se contagian hombres homosexuales?


----------



## Baltasar G thang (19 May 2022)

TitusMagnificus dijo:


> Vienes aquí, potas unas serie de inconsistencias y majaderías y encima presumes de cordura. Qué coño sabrás tú de si consumo o si soy productivo o cualquiera de las gilipolleces que dices.



ehehehehehe


----------



## nosinmiFalcon (19 May 2022)

Lo que digan no tiene credibilidad ninguna, después de lo del grafeno ya la han perdido toda. Hay que ponerse en lo peor.


----------



## Cleonte (19 May 2022)

orcblin dijo:


> todo perfecto, a un mes del orgullo gay.. no hay mejor publicidad para el evento.
> 
> vente a madrid el día del orgullo, te puedes llevar un mono de mascota



Pues siguiendo la lógica de los que dicen que la COVID es cosa del NWO, este virus sería de los enemigos del NWO porque se puede joder lo del orgullo gay. De momento se está desplomando su imagen.


----------



## frangelico (19 May 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Pues mis hermanos que nacieron posterior al 70 no las tiene, mi mujer que es del 70 tampoco



Seguro ? Esa se le ponía a todos los niños, la sacaron del calendario en el 80.


----------



## Raulisimo (19 May 2022)

Visilleras dijo:


>


----------



## Trajanillo (19 May 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Seguro ? Esa se le ponía a todos los niños, la sacaron del calendario en el 80.



Pues cambiaría la forma de ponerla, porque la de la viruela dejaba una marca característica.


----------



## frangelico (19 May 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Pues cambiaría la forma de ponerla, porque la de la viruela dejaba una marca característica.



La marca no es de la BCG?


----------



## weyler (19 May 2022)

puede que los afectados sean muchisimos mas ya que esta afectando a maricones, luego habra gente que no acudira al medico pues se descubriria sus gustos sexuales


----------



## Trajanillo (19 May 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> La marca no es de la BCG?



Cierto estaba confundido es la de la tuberculosis. Madre mía he vivido engañado toda mi vida.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (19 May 2022)

_HOLI!_

_VOY A POR TI MARICON _

​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (19 May 2022)

OS RECUERDO QUE ESTO






ES UN 




*VACUNADO O VACUNADA *








HERIDAS PROPIA DE FUEGO DE ARTILLERIA O ARMAS QUIMICAS

ENJOY​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (19 May 2022)

*QUE PRONTO HABIES OLVIDADO
*
*LO QUE HACEN LAS VACUNAS QUE LLEVAIS DENTRO *


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (19 May 2022)

*INMUNIZADO ACTOR MEXICANO POR LA VIA DOLOROSA DEL TROMBO DE NANO PARTICULAS*






Al actor Juan Pablo Medina le amputan una pierna y no puede hablar el hombre sobre la causa...


Al actor Juan Pablo Medina le amputan una pierna y no puede hablar el hombre sobre la causa... Está a salvo. Los beneficios superan a los riesgos. https://www.eluniversal.com.mx/espectaculos/juan-pablo-medina-tras-trombosis-se-encuentra-fuera-de-peligro?amp...




www.burbuja.info





*Al actor Juan Pablo Medina le amputan una pierna*

* TRAS TROMBOSIS, SE ENCUENTRA FUERA DE PELIGRO*






*LO UNICO QUE ..... COMO AHORA ... RESULTA QUE... *

*ESTA PARTE ME ENCANTA *


Y ESTA FUERA DE PELIGRO 
VOILA !
​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (19 May 2022)

PFIZER JANSSEN ASTRAZENECA  

*6*0 MILLIONES DE JANSSEN EFICA *66* % CONTAMINADA CON UNA

<< SUSTANCIA ACTIVA >> 

















Me han puesto la jannsen


130 mensajes, al ignore CM de mierda.




www.burbuja.info




NO ME JODAS
NI CHERNOBIL
SINDROME NO DE NOSEQUIEN AND SIDANSON









ARTILLERIA EFECTOS
​


----------



## Fermoselle (19 May 2022)

WasP dijo:


> Es decir de los 40 pabajo no la tiene nadie puesta... y habría que ver si todos los de 40 y 50 la tienen, que lo dudo.



Yo tengo 60 y llevo la marca en el brazo izquierdo...........................


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (19 May 2022)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> Crecen a 23 los posibles casos de viruela del mono en Madrid | Gacetín Madrid
> 
> 
> La Consejería de Sanidad de la Comunidad de Madrid ha detectado 23 posibles casos de infección por viruela del mono en la región, frente a los 8 de esta mañana, que en estos momentos se encuentran en estudio en coordinación con el Centro Nacional de Microbiología, que cuenta con la técnica...
> ...





Con lo maricón y follanegros que eres pues ya sabes, cuidado pues.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (19 May 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Pues cambiaría la forma de ponerla, porque la de la viruela dejaba una marca característica.



solo nos salvaremos los que tenemos la marca de pazuzu en el brazo
todos los millenials y los zoomers moriran formando enormes pustulas que cubriran todo su cuerpo de la cabeza a los pies formando una especie de fimosis gigantesca que les impedira respirar

al haber muerto por problemas de respiracion seran diagnosticados como muertos por covid


----------



## romeoalfa (19 May 2022)

en cuanto Simón dijo que no había problema, sabíamos que había problema


----------



## noseyo (19 May 2022)

pandillero dijo:


> Así estaba Gijón esta mañana, por el oeste, el este estaba igual o peor
> Ver archivo adjunto 1063223



Alucinante luego dicen que somos unos locos además seguro que eran vuelos sin registro impresionante ,según alguno es normal son vuelos , eso no es vapor de agua de la condensación , cuanto duraron apuesto que más de 2 horas en suspensión estuvieron


----------



## pandillero (19 May 2022)

noseyo dijo:


> Alucinante luego dicen que somos unos locos además seguro que eran vuelos sin registro impresionante ,según alguno es normal son vuelos , eso no es vapor de agua de la condensación , cuanto duraron apuesto que más de 2 horas en suspensión estuvieron



Sí estuvieron todo el día, amaneció un día impresionante para ser Gijón, cielo azul sin una nube y empezaron a pasar en todas direciones hasta que que quedo el cielo gris, se van dispersando, tardan varias horas algunos depende de el viento pero dejan el cielo gris, no ves el sol, se vé difuminado. Hace mucho que en Gijón no vemos un cielo azul. Durante la "pandemia" pararon algo.


----------



## Effetá (19 May 2022)

Si os vacunaron tendréis una cicatriz indeleble en el hombro. La ponían a los cinco años, la prueba con una diagonal castaña y la definitiva una azul celeste, o viceversa. Pero con la cicatriz no hace falta acordarse


Fermoselle dijo:


> Yo tengo 60 y llevo la marca en el brazo izquierdo...........................



¿Recuerdas el papelito que te daban en el colegio? Un aspa castaño en la prueba y uno celeste con la definitiva. O al revés. Te dejaba una cicatriz porque hacía un agujero lleno de pus verde en el hombro. Fiebre, tebeos y algún día sin cole


----------



## Fermoselle (19 May 2022)

Effetá dijo:


> Si os vacunaron tendréis una cicatriz indeleble en el hombro. La ponían a los cinco años, la prueba con una diagonal castaña y la definitiva una azul celeste, o viceversa. Pero con la cicatriz no hace falta acordarse
> 
> 
> ¿Recuerdas el papelito que te daban en el colegio? Un aspa castaño en la prueba y uno celeste con la definitiva. O al revés. Te dejaba una cicatriz porque hacía un agujero lleno de pus verde en el hombro. Fiebre, tebeos y algún día sin cole



Mi memoria no da para tanto .........


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (19 May 2022)

En Horizonte estan diciendo que los vacunados de Viruela estan a salvo. 1980 y anteriores añadas. 

Se van a cargar a todos los hombres menores de 42 años...


----------



## Effetá (19 May 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> En Horizonte estan diciendo que los vacunados de Viruela estan a salvo. 1980 y anteriores añadas.
> 
> Se van a cargar a todos los hombres menores de 42 años...



No entiendo. Los vacunados del covid hace cuatro días no están protegidos por una cepa que aparece supuestamente algún mes después de su pinchazo. Pero los vacunados de viruela allá en los remotos años 70 o incluso 60 estamos protegidos por la variante simiesca de la viruela. Tal vez porque es una vacuna de verdad, una forma debilitada de la enfermedad. ¿Porque también es un virus el de la viruela, verdad? ¿O es otro germen?


----------



## 11kjuan (19 May 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> En Horizonte estan diciendo que los vacunados de Viruela estan a salvo. 1980 y anteriores añadas.
> 
> Se van a cargar a todos los hombres menores de 42 años...



Ya y quién va a pagar las pensiones ?


----------



## frangelico (19 May 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Ya y quién va a pagar las pensiones ?



Las charos que no follen con negros. Son muy productivas. Y estos


----------



## frangelico (19 May 2022)

pandillero dijo:


> Sí estuvieron todo el día, amaneció un día impresionante para ser Gijón, cielo azul sin una nube y empezaron a pasar en todas direciones hasta que que quedo el cielo gris, se van dispersando, tardan varias horas algunos depende de el viento pero dejan el cielo gris, no ves el sol, se vé difuminado. Hace mucho que en Gijón no vemos un cielo azul. Durante la "pandemia" pararon algo.



PRecisamente estuve yo el finde pasado en Gijón y llovió a mediodía pero el sábado por la tarde no paró de hacer sol, aunque con viento. Por encima de Asturias pasan todas las rutas de Sudamérica, Marruecos, Portugal y Canarias hacia UK, Irlanda y otros países europeos ,o las de Cataluña o Egipto a USA, muchas. Si la meteorología es favorable a que se formen estelas verás muchas. Pero si miras de cerca estos aviones verás que son Ryanair, TAP, British , etc


----------



## pandillero (19 May 2022)

Effetá dijo:


> Si os vacunaron tendréis una cicatriz indeleble en el hombro. La ponían a los cinco años, la prueba con una diagonal castaña y la definitiva una azul celeste, o viceversa. Pero con la cicatriz no hace falta acordarse
> 
> 
> ¿Recuerdas el papelito que te daban en el colegio? Un aspa castaño en la prueba y uno celeste con la definitiva. O al revés. Te dejaba una cicatriz porque hacía un agujero lleno de pus verde en el hombro. Fiebre, tebeos y algún día sin cole



¿Esa no sería la de la tuberculosis?


----------



## Baltasar G thang (20 May 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> En Horizonte estan diciendo que los vacunados de Viruela estan a salvo. 1980 y anteriores añadas.
> 
> Se van a cargar a todos los hombres menores de 42 años...



joder macho, yo queria morirme de una puta vez y NO HAY MANERA
y en este pais no puedes ni hacerte un suicide by cop porque son unos maricas que no te van ni a disparar ni na
que inyustisia


----------



## noseyo (20 May 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> PRecisamente estuve yo el finde pasado en Gijón y llovió a mediodía pero el sábado por la tarde no paró de hacer sol, aunque con viento. Por encima de Asturias pasan todas las rutas de Sudamérica, Marruecos, Portugal y Canarias hacia UK, Irlanda y otros países europeos ,o las de Cataluña o Egipto a USA, muchas. Si la meteorología es favorable a que se formen estelas verás muchas. Pero si miras de cerca estos aviones verás que son Ryanair, TAP, British , etc



Esos salen en radares y no dejan esas estelas son rutas programadas y su estela se va casi al momento los que se refiere pandillero son aviones pasando una y otra vez por el mismo sitio incluso 3 entrelazándose y sus estelas están horas y por supuesto no salen en los radares los que van en ruta llevan una altura mayor y pones el radar y sale la compañía y modelo del avión , ya se dice por hijos que eso no es ni medio normal ya que empiezan a primera hora de la mañana








Fumigan Asturias


Geoingeniería, modificación climática, peligro fumigaciones!!!




fumiganasturias.wordpress.com


----------



## Effetá (20 May 2022)

pandillero dijo:


> ¿Esa no sería la de la tuberculosis?



Tiene usted toda la razón. No he podido resistirme y he ido a buscar el papelito. Efectivamente, esos papeles eran de la tuberculosis. Casi se desintegra al sacarlo del sobre. De la viruela sólo queda la cicatriz, al menos también estaba segura de que ese agujero lo hizo la vacuna de la viruela. Puedo equivocarme otra vez


----------



## Pajarotto (20 May 2022)

Baltasar G thang dijo:


> joder macho, yo queria morirme de una puta vez y NO HAY MANERA
> y en este pais no puedes ni hacerte un suicide by cop porque son unos maricas que no te van ni a disparar ni na
> que inyustisia



Yo tb fantaseo con un suicide by cop.

Abrazame plox.


----------



## pandillero (20 May 2022)

Effetá dijo:


> Tiene usted toda la razón. No he podido resistirme y he ido a buscar el papelito. Efectivamente, esos papeles eran de la tuberculosis. Casi se desintegra al sacarlo del sobre. De la viruela sólo queda la cicatriz, al menos también estaba segura de que ese agujero lo hizo la vacuna de la viruela. Puedo equivocarme otra vez



Yo también conservo el papelito con la franja azul, sé que estará en algún sitio, la de la viruela no la recuerdo, yo tengo una cicatriz en la parte del brazo a la altura del comienzo del biceps, no sé si será esa.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (20 May 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Yo tb fantaseo con un suicide by cop.
> 
> Abrazame plox.


----------



## Castellano (20 May 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> En Horizonte estan diciendo que los vacunados de Viruela estan a salvo. 1980 y anteriores añadas.
> 
> Se van a cargar a todos los hombres menores de 42 años...



Hombres gays.

Los follahembras estamos a salvo, de momento


----------



## cucerulo (20 May 2022)




----------



## lefebre (20 May 2022)

McFly dijo:


> IMPORTANTE
> Los afectados están vacunados?
> Es el dato!!! EL unico puto dato que ahora mismo me importa



Están todos vacunados con una morcilla del 8 y a pelo, sí.


----------



## cucerulo (20 May 2022)

Iros imaginando lo que se aproxima...


----------



## lefebre (20 May 2022)

Armando Kasitas dijo:


> De los primeros casos de coronavirus también era un alemán maricón en Canarias.
> Mother main!!!



Aquí lo son todos, al menos los de UK, que han dicho los datos. Aquí lo mismo, comentando que se contagia por fluidos


----------



## lapetus (20 May 2022)

De qué andarán distrayendo esta vez ... 









La inflación se dispara el Reino Unido al 9%, el máximo en 40 años


La inflación se disparó en el Reino Unido en el mes de abril hasta alcanzar el 9%, el máximo en 40 años. La subida de los precios de la energía, del transporte y de la...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## yixikh (20 May 2022)




----------



## Anonimo23 (20 May 2022)

sodomia absoluta, que pareces nuevo joder


----------



## dalmore_12y (22 May 2022)

ikergutierrez dijo:


> La viruela vacuna (de las vacas) protegia de otros tipos de viruela mas agresivas, asi se creo el remedio que inoculaba la viruela vacuna como proteccion. Y asi se termino llamando vacuna.
> 
> Mejor visitamos el campo y las vaquerias, o mejor, *a las vaqueras/os* segun cada cual, y pillas la *inmunidad natural*.



Los clásicos siempre vuelven...

" Moça tan fermosa
non vi en la frontera,
como una vaquera
de la Finojosa..."


----------



## dalmore_12y (22 May 2022)

Avulense64 dijo:


> Si se transmite por el aire muy fácilmente podrían servir. El caso es que esa enfermedad lleva décadas en áfrica y viene ahora, allí afecta más a niños jóvenes e inmunodeprimidos...aquí son hombres adultos parece. es todo raro.



Desde siempre he pensado que entre que en Asia se lo comen todo y que en África se lo follan todo, algún día la cosa se descontrolaria... la puta mierda de la globalizacion terminará la faena


----------



## dalmore_12y (22 May 2022)

angongo dijo:


> Pues va a ser verdad que este país está repleto de maricones.-



Y de hijoputas tb


----------



## Antiparticula (22 May 2022)

Seguimos con crecimiento exponencial y cero muertos.

Terrible edpidemia, oiga.


----------



## Andreas Katsulas (26 May 2022)

Estamos muertos ya?


----------

